# What's On Your Bench? 2/15/13



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

Autotune week for us.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 15, 2013)

Man, those auto-tune saws are ugly...


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 15, 2013)

A Kubota L48 backhoe that I'm pretty sure has a cracked block


----------



## ELECT6845 (Feb 15, 2013)

660 that had a badly scored cylinder
440 that was straight gased
660evl what a pile i think it was ran over.

View attachment 279429


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 15, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> 660 that had a badly scored cylinder
> 440 that was straight gased
> 660evl what a pile i think it was ran over.



I have a 660EVL parts saw I'd be happy to send your way.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Man, those auto-tune saws are ugly...



Yeah so am I so it works out. :msp_sad:


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah so am I so it works out. :msp_sad:



You've got Jon there, he makes you look good.


----------



## moody (Feb 15, 2013)

Took a break from the Eager Beaver yesterday and did a little more port work on a 350. Almost finished my 372 carb set up for it. Waiting for some parts for the Tanaka and a coil for an 023.


----------



## young (Feb 15, 2013)

boloney week huh, randy.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 15, 2013)

i just got done grinding the hell out of the cylinder on my earthquake,, whether or not i hurt it but it does run good,,,, next to do some grinding on is my wife,, time to do some bumping and grinding,, maybe i make her run better:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 15, 2013)

hey randy/emu legs,,, did you every watch the montel shows we where on yet???


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 15, 2013)

I have 4 saws that I'm gonna test to make sure they run okay. If need be I'll fix what's wrong: Poulan 306A, Poulan 3400, Craftsman 3700 and a Stihl 290. I think these all work okay but thought I'd run them to make sure. The Craftsman seems to have slightly lower compression, might have to check that...


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 15, 2013)

I like the one on the far right.:msp_wub:


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 15, 2013)

Stihl 028S piston, seals, fuel system and cleaning, 361 seals, fuel system, and cleaning, 362 (x2) same, 440 same as above, 460 same as above, 660 (x2) same as above, then all off to ebay for paying taxes. 

Just got 359, 034, and 012av off and they are going to the bay also....gonna be a busy weekend around here.....


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 15, 2013)

Going to be putting together a P62 later. Then I'm got a 2100 cylinder to weld the exhaust flange on.


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 15, 2013)

think it'll leak?


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 15, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> think it'll leak?



Are you working on saws on a granite inspection table?


----------



## mad murdock (Feb 15, 2013)

Doing some TLC on my PM700. Fixing the muffler, going to fab a new exhaust reed, and general revamp the muffler.


----------



## ptjeep (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh nine oh


----------



## R DeLawter (Feb 15, 2013)

Just came in from shop.
Stihl 051 repairing the muffler mount holes and replacing some shock mounts.
Husky 261 Went thru the fuel system and put kit in the carb.
Stihl 180C put carb kit in Zama carb.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 15, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> think it'll leak?



You putting in poofter ports?


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 15, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Are you working on saws on a granite inspection table?



actually, at this point, I was just taking a picture of Andyshine77 working on a saw on a surface plate :jester::jester:


----------



## R DeLawter (Feb 15, 2013)

The last tool shop I worked in had a 6' granite surface plate that hasn't been resurfaced in years and is used as a work surface.
I have a cast iron 6' surface plate that I use in the shop for a work surface but seems it is too easy to pile things on it.


----------



## MnSam (Feb 15, 2013)

PM700 after rings and seals, still waiting for a couple little things.


----------



## morewood (Feb 15, 2013)

Three saws I unpacked today after a trip to TN for some TLC. A Mac 5-49 in pieces so that I can get the carb worked on. A colt .45 that needs a new link and pin. A Remington 591 that needs the bolt handle silver soldered back onto the bolt body(not my skill set). Lastly a St CroixV rod blank that I have to remove the finish off of some wraps I did because it didn't set up correctly(wrinkled for some reason). Outside is my pain and agony, my Merc XR-6 150 has at least one bad cylinder and needs a proper rebuild($$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$). My bench overfloweth and for that I am thankful:msp_biggrin:

Shea


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 15, 2013)

Mac 10-10, Mac PM610, Stihl 028 Super, older Craftsman string trimmer and a bunch of other junk that has accumulated. It all needs to move tomorrow because I need to get a truck into the shop for an engine change and clutch conversion.


----------



## Big_Wood (Feb 15, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> I like the one on the far right.:msp_wub:



i bet it's the same reason i like it. wrap handle bar


----------



## struggle (Feb 15, 2013)

Put handle half (carb box side) on a 200T plus carb kit tonight for the local REC. Will run it tomorrow. I guess a new guy was cutting poles with it and it pulled out of his hand and when it hit it broke the internal plastic nub that the shut off spring goes around so it wouldn't shut off. 

They have been bringing me all there small engine stuff now so it fills time while I have no tree work.


----------



## Big_Wood (Feb 15, 2013)

i got an 028 sitting here that i got from a buddy for fixing his outboard. i really want to use it today but i have to wait for somebody to send me parts :monkey:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> hey randy/emu legs,,, did you every watch the montel shows we where on yet???



Nope



westcoaster90 said:


> i bet it's the same reason i like it. wrap handle bar



He likes it cause it's his saw. :msp_wink:


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 15, 2013)

Just finished the chain vise and the Poulan 3700 today.















View attachment 279442
View attachment 279443
View attachment 279444


----------



## ckelp (Feb 15, 2013)

i'm still working on saws owned by people that think i'm a subdivision of unicef..
it's like a kicked there dog when i say it's going to be $300 because they loaned there saw out..


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 16, 2013)

Come on man!......lets put some pretty on the bench......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## mweba (Feb 16, 2013)

A 350 open port with fingers and a 372 carb. Also a 545 test bed saw.


----------



## ckelp (Feb 16, 2013)

where a you going to mount the radiator hohohohoho!!!


----------



## cutforfun (Feb 16, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Are you working on saws on a granite inspection table?



That skil saw will not cut anything with that blade:msp_biggrin::jester:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Come on man!......lets put some pretty on the bench......Hahahahahaha!
> 
> [url]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e84/500honda/023-3_zps2d475782.jpg[/url][ zero/IMG]
> [IMG]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e84/500honda/022-4_zpsdaeae0eb.jpg



Eddie doing your jugs DC ?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 16, 2013)

Ain't that anadoized blue pretty Randy?????......Not only does it have to run fast, but it has to look good too!.....Oh yaaaa! 16" Pondrosa Pine 16 tooth 404 practice chain.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 16, 2013)

Dont make me take a pic of that :taped: plastic 029 with the cracked oil tank pizzing all over my bench. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 16, 2013)

Nexus 4. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Big_Wood (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> He likes it cause it's his saw. :msp_wink:



well. i never thought of that. he's got the best one out of the bunch :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Sprintcar (Feb 16, 2013)

I was gonna take a picture of a Craftsman 42cc I'm gonna grind on and converting an 031 to electronic module. After looking at all the Huskys and that Top Fuel saw, I think I'll just go to bed.

:msp_angry:


----------



## lly_duramax (Feb 16, 2013)

An 064 in for bearings, seals, piston, rings, and a carb rebuild.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Gotta get this one boxed up and sent out.


----------



## Jonesy11 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ms170: new fuel line.....maybe a 180 top end if I can get the guy to call me back
036: news seals, fuel line and a carb cleaning
038mag: piston, seals, gasket and a carb cleaning
Wildthing: freebiee to try out my dremel and my porting skills


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Ain't that *anodized* blue pretty Randy?????......Not only does it have to run fast, but it has to look good too!.....Oh yaaaa! 16" *Ponderosa*Pine 16 tooth 404 practice chain.



Fixed it for ya.....Hehehehehehehe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 16, 2013)

A blowed honda generator engine, that needs to be fixed or something. it's in my way.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 16, 2013)

I finally found a needle in a haystack...... a brake band for the old style metal brake on the 61/66/272 series.

Trying to figure out how in the #$%^^ to compress the spring without breaking something or killing myself :help:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Gotta get this one boxed up and sent out.



You are a true and dear friend Tom.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You are a true and dear friend Tom.



I thought it was the right thing to do, JJ did have that ms290 airfilter, that I was having trouble locating, after all. He's a pretty good guy for a Unabomber lookalike.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I thought it was the right thing to do, JJ did have that ms290 airfilter, that I was having trouble locating, after all. He's a pretty good guy for a Unabomber lookalike.



Yeah he ain't bad for an undereducated hillbilly.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah he ain't bad for an undereducated hillbilly.



It's not his fault he had to leave school in second grade to help on the family rutabaga farm. He's done pretty well for himself, the Tourette's hasn't even held him back. Except for "The Incident", of course. I think his community service and restitution should be done early next year though, so that should be a relief.


----------



## mweba (Feb 16, 2013)

Finished the wiring on this project the other day. Decided to get it done while I had the illusion of being caught up :msp_unsure:

Just an old door track and wireless winch...




Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr





Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr




Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr




Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr




Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> It's not his fault he had to leave school in second grade to help on the family rutabaga farm. He's done pretty well for himself, the Tourette's hasn't even held him back. Except for "The Incident", of course. I think his community service and restitution should be done early next year though, so that should be a relief.



I'm proud of him......he's kept ticking right along through it all.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 16, 2013)

Working on a few of these.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 16, 2013)

mweba said:


> Finished the wiring on this project the other day. Decided to get it done while I had the illusion of being caught up :msp_unsure:
> 
> Just an old door track and wireless winch...
> 
> ...



Looks like a good idea, but that chain grinder isn't set up for o-ring chains.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 16, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Nexus 4. ::thumbsup::


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 16, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


>



08 lookin at the beach lookin for his valentine.:sweet_kiss:


----------



## Mike-M (Feb 16, 2013)

Old remington with a weak spark, my 036 muffler, and some steel tuing.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mike-M said:


> Old remington with a weak spark, my 036 muffler, and some steel tuing.



Is it a Super 990? I'd like to find a replacement for my old one.


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 16, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> I like the one on the far right.:msp_wub:



I like it too be glad when get it back so maybe you can use it to feed that log splitter you got


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Is it a Super 990? I'd like to find a replacement for my old one.



Did yours have a 54" roller nose bar?


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Did yours have a 54" roller nose bar?



I think it was a 52", but JJ sent me a shipping label for a small box so I just folded the bar in half to make it fit. I think he knows someone with a Bar Shop, so they should be able to straighten it out pretty easy.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 16, 2013)

putting one of my 024's together, and in the process of paint & clear on another 024.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I think it was a 52", but JJ sent me a shipping label for a small box so I just folded the bar in half to make it fit. I think he knows someone with a Bar Shop, so they should be able to straighten it out pretty easy.



Yeah that ain't no step for a stepper like JJ.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## lmbrman (Feb 16, 2013)

the titan made it to the bench, others still need cleaning-


----------



## Twindad (Feb 16, 2013)

A Homelite 550. Looks good. Runs good, but the manual oiler is not working.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Ain't that anadoized blue pretty Randy?????......Not only does it have to run fast, but it has to look good too!.....Oh yaaaa! 16" Pondrosa Pine 16 tooth 404 practice chain.



Real damn pretty Big D.......somethings up with the video though......


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 16, 2013)

Plays for me. I'll try to fix it!

BTW.....saw cuts that wood in 8 tenths of a second.


----------



## 7hpjim (Feb 16, 2013)

Two Walther SG9000 airsoft shotguns. mounted a truglow reflex on one and it is ready for fun, the other is still waiting for an optic, bought 2 of the cheap 10 dollar red dots @ Dunhams sports and both are junk out of the package so thet have to go back, also sighted in the ak47 type and boy is it fun on full auto!!:msp_w00t:...as for saws finished up a 365 special that I sold last summer and came back for muffler screws backing out and retune, also a husky/partner 750 full of mud from use, fuel system cleaning, filters cleaned and retuned and ready to go!!, Poulan Pro 475 setting on bench preparing for vac/pressure test and if it passes ready for reassembly.


----------



## 7hpjim (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Real damn pretty Big D.......somethings up with the video though......



Wont load for me either


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm sick of milling with a 70cc+ saw. Too small, it's for the birds. Chainsaw milling needs a fresh new edgy makeover. And builders need a new challenge. 


Dennis how'z about ya do up a 310cc liquid cooled milling monster. It's gotta sport a push button start, chain brake, can't weigh much, gotta be quiet as hell, and it needs some barbed wire thin kerf chain. Milling speed requirement - 1ft per second in hardwood. I've got $48.37 to start the funding for your new project. I'm sure others will be willing to empty their heavily deep pockets for this. 


Whaddya say....?? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Real damn pretty Big D.......somethings up with the video though......



Played just fine for me. Then I watched all the other videos he had on there also.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Gotta get this one boxed up and sent out.



thanks Tom ...........you shouldnt have ............:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Plays for me. I'll try to fix it!
> 
> BTW.....saw cuts that wood in 8 tenths of a second.



Says video not found for me?

I've watched your vids before........strange?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 16, 2013)

You guys need to upgrade from those old commodore computers, Video worked fine for me.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 16, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> A blowed honda generator engine, that needs to be fixed or something. it's in my way.



Didn't you start a thread on that thing over a month ago? WTF have you been doing? 



Sent from my Commadore 64 using hunt and peck.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 16, 2013)

Try this one.





It's working for me.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Didn't you start a thread on that thing over a month ago? WTF have you been doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Commadore 64 using hunt and peck.



He's doing an Echo Twin thread on it. 

Which is being assembled right now BTW.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Says video not found for me?
> 
> I've watched your vids before........strange?


You probably don't wanna see it, There is a fast saw in it.:msp_tongue:


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 16, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Worked for me. That's freaking awesome man


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 16, 2013)

ended up with twins-


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey SS, just put a Honda clone from HF on that genset for $89 and be done with it, most times those small Hondas scatter more than a simple rod when they go clunk, trust me I know, had same issue with a Claussen aerator last year.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 16, 2013)

this is my favorite one so far ,have to look into the 661 when it comes out though View attachment 279500


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> this is my favorite one so far ,have to look into the 661 when it comes out though View attachment 279500



Everyone that owns one of these says the same.......and then you have Brad's assessment. I don't get it.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Everyone that owns one of these says the same.......and then you have Brad's assessment. I don't get it.



Is that the same guy that would rather get 5% out of a muffler mod than 40% out of a properly done port job?


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 16, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


>





Holly ####, Brad looks nasty in a swim suit.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Everyone that owns one of these says the same.......and then you have Brad's assessment. I don't get it.



I was happy with my 046, until the internet told me I wasn't.


----------



## mweba (Feb 16, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> I was happy with my 046, until the internet told me I wasn't.



SXLA Down the rabbit hole I went...


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 16, 2013)

ckelp said:


> i'm still working on saws owned by people that think i'm a subdivision of unicef..
> it's like a kicked there dog when i say it's going to be $300 because they loaned there saw out..



Dave have I ever told you that you asked for that with your CL ad?otstir:



thomas1 said:


> Gotta get this one boxed up and sent out.



I knew you weren't man enough for that saw Tom. Did JJ send you one of them neat-o worx grabber chainsaw-on-a-stick thingee's in trade for it? Seen the commercials. Thems things is badass. They're the chainsaw................................................*reinvented*.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 16, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> I knew you weren't man enough for that saw Tom. Did JJ send you one of them neat-o worx grabber chainsaw-on-a-stick thingee's in trade for it? Seen the commercials. Thems things is badass. They're the chainsaw................................................*reinvented*.



I offered to send him a starter rope and handle in exchange for a shrunken head of one of the many tourists he's captured on his property over the years, but he didn't want to risk sending it USPS.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 16, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Dave have I ever told you that you asked for that with your CL ad?otstir:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you weren't man enough for that saw Tom. Did JJ send you one of them neat-o worx grabber chainsaw-on-a-stick thingee's in trade for it? Seen the commercials. Thems things is badass. They're the chainsaw................................................*reinvented*.



i think that saw is goint to a place where it will be appreciated ............


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 16, 2013)

whitedogone said:


> Holly ####, Brad looks nasty in a swim suit.



......and his "package".......can we say mini-mac......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Mike-M (Feb 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Is it a Super 990? I'd like to find a replacement for my old one.



Nah nothing cool. just my little mighty mite


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 16, 2013)

A Stihl TS420 Cut whatever you want to saw,, Its so ugly I didnt take a picture!!!

Crankcase bearing let go, was missing two balls??? Not in the muffler?? Split the cases cleaned up the mess, All it did was trash the piston. Cylinder was actually still usable but the owner went with new P/C, Installed new seals, cleaned/polished the crank, installed new bearings, assembled the bottom end, centered rotating assembly, built the topend installed flywheel and intake boot assembly & new decomp & sparkplug, took one look @ the tank assembly/carb and all the other crap that bolts on to one of those things??? Scatched my head and told the other guy who tore it down he could finish it!!! I stuffed rags in all the openings and took off I got 40 lbs of Crawfish and all the trimmings to boil see Ya!!!!!!


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 16, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> i think that saw is goint to a place where it will be appreciated ............



Yep. Those big 'ol magnesium monsters are sure appreciated out here on the west coast.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> i think that saw is goint to a place where it will be appreciated ............



It must be coming to Tennessee then.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 16, 2013)

i heard the 990 doesnt balance too well anyways ,so they put a handle on the end of the bar for a second person to lift on to keep the operator from falling forward,was a bad idea though ,the helper would be covered in bar oil at the end of a cut ..........


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 16, 2013)

Started restoring this Mall 12A.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm working on finishing the drywall so that I can get this aquarium in place and finally get some water in it. This is what I'm putting all of my hobby money in right now. It's nice to have something that Anna and I can enjoy doing together.


----------



## moody (Feb 16, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I'm working on finishing the drywall so that I can get this aquarium in place and finally get some water in it. This is what I'm putting all of my hobby money in right now. It's nice to have something that Anna and I can enjoy doing together.



Nice set up. Fresh water crappie fishin year round.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 16, 2013)

moody said:


> Nice set up. Fresh water crappie fishin year round.



Yes, it will be fresh water. In no way am I ready, or willing, to take on a salt water tank. I'm still undecided on what fish are going in it. I'm thinking Central/South American Cichlids right now.


----------



## moody (Feb 16, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, it will be fresh water. In no way am I ready, or willing, to take on a salt water tank. I'm still undecided on what fish are going in it. I'm thinking Central/South American Cichlids right now.



Im familiar with tanks. Umm honestly grab a couple perch they're easy to maintain and are very attractive fish in clean water. Plus when they get to having babies you've got bait for trout lines since you probably don't noodle. Great bait fish. We had crappie and they did well.


----------



## Big Dan (Feb 16, 2013)

P41 that I found on Craigslist yesterday It's covered with about a half inch of grime and the fuel lines and filter are shot,but it does have a good strong spark and a nearly new Windsor 20" bar and chain.


----------



## luckydad (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Everyone that owns one of these says the same.......and then you have Brad's assessment. I don't get it.



I shure do like mine.


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Feb 16, 2013)

Finished the 6-10. Now where's that Wiz?

View attachment 279585
View attachment 279586


----------



## 2Twannabe (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine - Pro Mac 700 rebuild. 031AV that's getting electronic ignition. Poulan 2150 needs new ring. 

Everybody Else's - Mercury 25 hp carb rebuild. Honda Spree - God only knows what! 3 Husqvarna WR250s to get ready for the race season. 2 concrete saws in for complete rebuild. An assortment of snow blowers for tune up and the lawn mowers are already coming in. Aint it great to have tools?


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Everyone that owns one of these says the same.......and then you have Brad's assessment. I don't get it.


 lean out the high side so it turns 18,000rpms in a backyard video on youtube, and then.........."you will get it"


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 16, 2013)

Pressure Washer 8 hp Honda

Just getting it ready for the summer


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 16, 2013)

There's a Husqvarna on my bench now. Not the type of Husky that's usually on my bench (or this site). Wife's Husqvarna Viking Classica 100 sewing machine is stuck in reverse. Went all through it today and solved a couple issues.........but the feed pawls are still running the wrong way (although it's running much smoother/quieter now....LOL). Threw a whole afternoon at it......and am DONE. Those things are less fun to work on than a mini-mac (although much cleaner). It will go to the Husqvarna sewing machine shop on Monday....


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 16, 2013)

On the bench I have an Earthquake that is getting a bit of port work and three bond for a base gasket, the big job is a New Holland skid steer that is getting a top to bottom service, including a chain case adjustment, all new fluids and filters and new grease fittings, including the installation of two additional ones in the bucket pivot area.


----------



## ft. churchill (Feb 16, 2013)

I've got the partner p7000 all tore apart and a new port job on it as it was a slow pig. P85 on the bench, it runs great even with much lower psi than the p7000. Haven't taken it apart yet, I don't know how far I'll go with it. My last one I'll get to is a husky 385. I just got in today Caber rings for all of them and a new piston for the p85. Won't be able to touch any of them until tuesday.


----------



## 7hpjim (Feb 17, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, it will be fresh water. In no way am I ready, or willing, to take on a salt water tank. I'm still undecided on what fish are going in it. I'm thinking Central/South American Cichlids right now.



I kept freshwater fish for the better part of 20yrs. , of the Cichlids I liked the firemouth, really colorful and color patterns change according to temperament at a given moment, stay away from the Red Devil because it will be all you have left in the end, they get large and very agressive!!! and will wreck your tank decorations, oscars are cool but they poop like squirrels when they get big, I ended up keeping Angelfish in the end, they need soft water, if you dont have a python tank cleaning system yet then get one for the partial water changes and also some kind of water polisher to use after the partial change to get rid of the turbity and makes the water almost invisible, I just looked and I still have my python and system 1 polisher if you decide you need them then pm me.


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 17, 2013)

Husky 261: new aftermarket p/c, crank seals still not running right. Very doggy. Carb adjustment does nothing. 
Tried another carb and same thing.
Husky 272: friend brought it over. Runs away with it self. Sat over a year. Thinking its a carb issue.
Jred 630: new piston, intake block, gaskets. Runs doggy. All but dies with a 20" bar buried in oak. Time to play with the carb.


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 17, 2013)

Which bench?

the one bench still has at least one saw that was there 2/15/2012:taped:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 17, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Which bench?
> 
> the one bench still has at least one saw that was there 2/15/2012:taped:



I have a dozen saws I'd like to work on.......but two dozen I have to work on.


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm just waitin' on the JB weld to cure:yoyo:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 17, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> I'm just waitin' on the JB weld to cure:yoyo:



Yeah you're right.....I need a tig. :bang:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah you're right.....Jon needs a tig. :bang:



Fixed.


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 17, 2013)

Me too.

when are the Chinese going to come up with a brief case inverter ripoff?


Here's the one on my list.

Welders Direct: Syncrowave 250DX Tig Pkg


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 17, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Me too.
> 
> when are the Chinese going to come up with a brief case inverter ripoff?
> 
> ...



PM Young, I have it on good authority that he has links to Asia.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 17, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Me too.
> 
> when are the Chinese going to come up with a brief case inverter ripoff?
> 
> ...



Yeah that's a nice one........like Tom said.....we need to get Young and his Peeps on copying that bad boy.


----------



## young (Feb 17, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Me too.
> 
> when are the Chinese going to come up with a brief case inverter ripoff?
> 
> ...





Mastermind said:


> Yeah that's a nice one........like Tom said.....we need to get Young and his Peeps on copying that bad boy.




you ###### newbies.

let me hand feed it to you lol.

around 40% cost of US made welders.

Tig Welder,AC DC Tig Welders, AC DC Welding Equipments

i like this one.

PowerTig 185 Micro - Tig Welders, Arc Welder, Welding Equipment, 135 Welder, Diesel Generators


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 17, 2013)

copy this, Invertec® V205-T AC/DC TIG Welder One-Pak

Copy That!


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 17, 2013)

young said:


> you ###### newbies.
> 
> let me hand feed it to you lol.
> 
> ...



In the words of Tom Petty,
take back-------------------------------------fail!


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Feb 17, 2013)

Picked up a free MS460 that was thrown into the dumpster at work. It was used to cut refractory brick at work, and it's filthy.

Missing recoil assembly, bar and chain, and the piston was roached on the exhaust side transferring some aluminum to cyl that I need to clean up. All torn apart right now, got everything I need to rebuild it but not sure I feel like tackling it today.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 17, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> copy this, Invertec® V205-T AC/DC TIG Welder One-Pak
> 
> Copy That!



I like the Miller you showed. 

I will warn you though that the knock offs have had problems with the power transistors used in the invertor circuits and good replaced ones can cost as much as the welder. Some of the guys I have talked with say it is a crap shoot, some of them seem ok and some were lemons.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I think I will make time to get the Homelite 1050 back together, and get some tools put away. It was a little chilly out there this morning, but think I have it heated up enough to keep from freezin'.


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 17, 2013)

Talking about Tig machines, I worked for an Agri-Service company last spring, and they had a couple of those Miller (Maxstar??) They were a little toaster sized box, they could do Arc or Tig. I can vouch that they are a nice little machine. I used them alot on stainless plumbing on fertilizer trucks, sprayers, and stainless tanks. Don't really know what they cost, but I'm going to look into one myself.


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 17, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> I like the Miller you showed.
> 
> I will warn you though that the knock offs have had problems with the power transistors used in the invertor circuits and good replaced ones can cost as much as the welder. Some of the guys I have talked with say it is a crap shoot, some of them seem ok and some were lemons.



One thing the Chinese will never knock off;

Steve Earle - Copperhead Road - YouTube


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 17, 2013)

Sachmo......check your local Miller shop for trade-in welders. I bought a Shop 250 Sycrowave for $1200. Had to buy the torch, footpetal, and gas valve for another $300. Total $1500 Excellent machine. It was like new, came out of a hospital hardly used.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Sachmo......check your local Miller shop for trade-in welders. I bought a Shop 250 Sycrowave for $1200. Had to buy the torch, footpetal, and gas valve for another $300. Total $1500 Excellent machine. It was like new, came out of a hospital hardly used.



Guess that hospital didnt believe in stiches eh? haha


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 17, 2013)

*What's on my bench...*

more junk than I can handle. :msp_biggrin:
Right now a 61 "parts" saw that looks like new. :msp_smile:
Got a 61 to 266xp conversion going and a 029 Super I'm replacing body parts on. 
A 3400 CounterVibe that needs to be cleaned and assembled with new ring.
A 272xp with a toasted p/c. going to get a complete build from cases up...someday.
Have 5 or 6 saws I can run while I'm doing these. Life is good.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2013)

OH_Varmntr said:


> Picked up a free MS460 that was thrown into the dumpster at work. It was used to cut refractory brick at work, and it's filthy.
> 
> Missing recoil assembly, bar and chain, and the piston was roached on the exhaust side transferring some aluminum to cyl that I need to clean up. All torn apart right now, got everything I need to rebuild it but not sure I feel like tackling it today.



How dare you mention something about chainsaws, lol. Nice find!


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 17, 2013)

Cleaned up the Jonsered 2171wh, 2153cwh and the Husky 562xpg. The heated handle saws have seen alot of use the past few weeks.
Filed down the rakers on a few chains.


----------



## moody (Feb 17, 2013)

Husqvarna 340 chainsaw - YouTube

Finally got this out and played. Almost finished with my 350 build.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 17, 2013)

Pegboard and a spiffy new Stihlhead sign on this particular bench. YAY! Cool, Huh? 







(It ain't what's on your bench, but rather what's in your parts washer.)​


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 17, 2013)

*On the bench now are the first couple of old Husky's I've worked on*


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 17, 2013)

I really need to get a bench ...........


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 17, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> I really need to get a bench ...........



Then you can put stuff on it :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 17, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> I really need to get a bench ...........





Rudolf73 said:


> Then you can put stuff on it :msp_wink:



It would just wind up looking like this.......if you're lucky.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 17, 2013)

That 461 looks like the one on my shelf.........


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 17, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> That 461 looks like the one on my shelf.........



One and the same.


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It would just wind up looking like this.......if you're lucky.



I'd never show my bench junked up like that...now pick the two up off the ends and sweep that other crap off so you have have room to tune..... :msp_wink:


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 18, 2013)

*Parts saw*

:msp_biggrin:

View attachment 279869


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 18, 2013)

kmcinms said:


> :msp_biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 279869



MAN that thing is cherry. Saw your 'cheeky' thread about it earlier. I'll give you a 'parts saw' price for it...


----------



## 7hpjim (Feb 18, 2013)

whitedogone said:


>



NICE SHOOTIN IRONS!!!!! what size bores??, inquiring minds need to know!
Let me guess...7.5 swiss and 8mm mauser.


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 18, 2013)

7hpjim said:


> NICE SHOOTIN IRONS!!!!! what size bores??, inquiring minds need to know!
> Let me guess...7.5 swiss and 8mm mauser.






I wish, both are "American" calibers. The HVA Carl Gustaf (Husqvarna 1900) that sits in a custom stock is a custom barreled 338WM and the factory barreled action is in 30-06. They are extremely rare in left hand. I feel real lucky to have a set! I don't think you'll find many folks that don't think they are some of the finest actions ever built (yes,that includes customs). They are made in the mid 70's and both are unfired.....that is until I get done with them!  I have my work cut out for me as I just got the stock back from the duplicator who spun up a stock for the ought 6. Lots of shaping,inleting, bedding, furniture installing, finishing, and checkering to go!


----------



## 7hpjim (Feb 18, 2013)

whitedogone said:


> I wish, both are "American" calibers. The HVA Carl Gustaf (Husqvarna 1900) that sits in a custom stock is a custom barreled 338WM and the factory barreled action is in 30-06. They are extremely rare in left hand. I feel real lucky to have a set! I don't think you'll find many folks that don't think they are some of the finest actions ever built (yes,that includes customs). They are made in the mid 70's and both are unfired.....that is until I get done with them!  I have my work cut out for me as I just got the stock back from the duplicator who spun up a stock for the ought 6. Lots of shaping,inleting, bedding, furniture installing, finishing, and checkering to go!



Nothing wrong with that battery selection!!!, 06 can do most anything from varmints to moose with the right bullet selection and for the heavy rifle the 338 is GREAT for anything DANGEROUS that you want to ANCHOR on the North American Continent. Also looks like your stockmaker selected an equally BEAUTIFUL stick of walnut for the Win-Mag. I looked @ a Supergrade in 300wm about 15yrs ago that I'm still kicking myself for not putting in the safe, all the bells and whistles, custom stock, custom checkering(not overdone), ebony fore end tip,steel grip cap. inletted sling mounts, fit looked like the stock grew around the action and floorplate, and the kicker was inlelled into the heel was a compartment to hold 3 or 4 rounds of ammo, seen them in the Brownells catalog but the floor plate of the shell holder was polished and blued to a perfect match as the rest of the rifle, oh well, cant say there will be another chance unless I have it built but that wont be anytime in the foreseeable future.


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 18, 2013)

7hpjim said:


> Nothing wrong with that battery selection!!!, 06 can do most anything from varmints to moose with the right bullet selection and for the heavy rifle the 338 is GREAT for anything DANGEROUS that you want to ANCHOR on the North American Continent. Also looks like your stockmaker selected an equally BEAUTIFUL stick of walnut for the Win-Mag. I looked @ a Supergrade in 300wm about 15yrs ago that I'm still kicking myself for not putting in the safe, all the bells and whistles, custom stock, custom checkering(not overdone), ebony fore end tip,steel grip cap. inletted sling mounts, fit looked like the stock grew around the action and floorplate, and the kicker was inlelled into the heel was a compartment to hold 3 or 4 rounds of ammo, seen them in the Brownells catalog but the floor plate of the shell holder was polished and blued to a perfect match as the rest of the rifle, oh well, cant say there will be another chance unless I have it built but that wont be anytime in the foreseeable future.



Gota jump on those deals sometimes. I think I did OK on this "set". I gave $1100 for both the 338 and the barrelled action. I'll have that much in them again by the time I get the 06 up and running and both scoped with Leupy 2.5x8 VX3's. 
I told the stockmaker I wanted the 06 stock to match as close as possible the 338 stock. He did pick a nice match.

Speaking of floorplates:


----------



## naturelover (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, on my bench over the weekend wasn't exactly chainsaw related, but it does carry one on occasion... 

Tangled with a branch, and it lost... 






It had taken a hit before, and had already put a little metal behind it, but looked up online, and cheapest one was $60.

Sooooo.

Cut out the center with a hacksaw.






Then found a piece of metal from an old stove, cut it to fit, drilled some holes, and painted it black.






Hasn't been road tested yet, but seems like it would work. Looks kinda odd, but should keep the ol' 250 goin..


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 19, 2013)

I've also been working ON a bench. A little dumpster diving for the mahogany cabinets and a solid core door that I've had around for ever and some castors that I salvaged somewhere. 






It's mainly going to be an outfeed table for my table saw. But I'm sure it will come in handy for tearing into saws.


----------



## hamish (Feb 19, 2013)

7hpjim said:


> Nothing wrong with that battery selection!!!, 06 can do most anything from varmints to moose with the right bullet selection and for the heavy rifle the 338 is GREAT for anything DANGEROUS that you want to ANCHOR on the North American Continent. Also looks like your stockmaker selected an equally BEAUTIFUL stick of walnut for the Win-Mag. I looked @ a Supergrade in 300wm about 15yrs ago that I'm still kicking myself for not putting in the safe, all the bells and whistles, custom stock, custom checkering(not overdone), ebony fore end tip,steel grip cap. inletted sling mounts, fit looked like the stock grew around the action and floorplate, and the kicker was inlelled into the heel was a compartment to hold 3 or 4 rounds of ammo, seen them in the Brownells catalog but the floor plate of the shell holder was polished and blued to a perfect match as the rest of the rifle, oh well, cant say there will be another chance unless I have it built but that wont be anytime in the foreseeable future.



Keep looking for an original in 6.5x55, they have killed and continue to kill all game in the world.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 19, 2013)

hamish said:


> Keep looking for an original in 6.5x55, they have killed and continue to kill all game in the world.



Yeah, man. Rock on. It'll be so cool when all game in the world is dead.

Stay in your lane, Ted. What's on your bench?


----------



## 7hpjim (Feb 20, 2013)

whitedogone said:


> Gota jump on those deals sometimes. I think I did OK on this "set". I gave $1100 for both the 338 and the barrelled action. I'll have that much in them again by the time I get the 06 up and running and both scoped with Leupy 2.5x8 VX3's.
> I told the stockmaker I wanted the 06 stock to match as close as possible the 338 stock. He did pick a nice match.
> 
> Speaking of floorplates:



Heirlooms to treasure and hand down!!!!!!


----------



## 7hpjim (Feb 20, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Yeah, man. Rock on. It'll be so cool when all game in the world is dead.
> 
> Stay in your lane, Ted. It's a chainsaw forum.



Does the title say what chainsaw is on your bench?! missed that


----------



## roostersgt (Feb 20, 2013)

Agreed. Finished up my pre '64 Winchester Model 70 .308cal last year. Incredible build, in every way. I still have a Stihl 039 from 029 conversion on the bench. Using Chi-com cylinder/piston with Caber rings and OEM cir-clips/bearing/piston rod. Plan to finish it up this week. Ordering new bar stud and decompression plug this week before it can be completed. Glued up cracked plastic on handle, even though I already ordered and received a new one, colors didn't quite match and it would have looked like most Huskies. Can't have that kind of crap in my garage.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 20, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Agreed. Finished up my pre '64 Winchester Model 70 .308cal last year. Incredible build, in every way. I still have a Stihl 039 from 029 conversion on the bench. Using Chi-com cylinder/piston with Caber rings and OEM cir-clips/bearing/piston rod. Plan to finish it up this week. Ordering new bar stud and decompression plug this week before it can be completed. Glued up cracked plastic on handle, even though I already ordered and received a new one, colors didn't quite match and it would have looked like most Huskies. Can't have that kind of crap in my garage.



Aren't you the same guy that said you could find OEM cylinders all day long for the same price as aftermarket ones? Husqvarna plastic varies in shade so they're crap, but you're proudly going to run your glued together, aftermarket 039?


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 20, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Yeah, man. Rock on. It'll be so cool when all game in the world is dead.
> 
> Stay in your lane, Ted. It's a chainsaw forum.




Fixed it for ya:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 7hpjim (Feb 20, 2013)

whitedogone said:


> Fixed it for ya:msp_sneaky:



REAL good looking work!!!


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 20, 2013)

Man you are going to break a hip if you ever put that dude into some wood and she kicks back.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 20, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Man you are going to break a hip if you ever put that dude into some wood and she kicks back.



A lot of these pretty saws don't see any wood except what they're sitting on...


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 20, 2013)

It might hurt a little, but you just have to put it into some wood a few times.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 20, 2013)

7hpjim said:


> Does the title say what chainsaw is on your bench?! missed that



Good point. Fixed.

Sweet 7-21 btw.


----------



## roostersgt (Feb 20, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Aren't you the same guy that said you could find OEM cylinders all day long for the same price as aftermarket ones? Husqvarna plastic varies in shade so they're crap, but you're proudly going to run your glued together, aftermarket 039?



As I stated before, when you can't find a good used OEM 039 cylinder, and I've been trying, I've used AM cylinders. Again, I don't expect it to perform as well as a "refurbished" OEM cylinder. My argument hasn't changed, and I can reasonably predict the performance of this saw when finished will be as suspected. The glue is on the underside of the plastic where some stress cracks were visible. The saw should look fair when built. Matching color plastic is important to me. You run whatever floats your boat.

Not that it matters, but I wouldn't tolerate, or drive, a vehicle with different colored body parts either.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 20, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Not that it matters, but I wouldn't tolerate, or drive, a vehicle with different colored body parts either.



Missin' muh '76 bubble-window lime-green Pinto...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 20, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Missin' muh '76 bubble-window lime-green Pinto...



I had this Dodge see...........


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 20, 2013)

i prefer to call my rides color calico ...........


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 20, 2013)

372 and 346 for cleanup,,, man i love those 2 saws


----------



## ft. churchill (Feb 20, 2013)

Put together my P7000 today, I'll have a chance to run it tomorrow.View attachment 280391


----------



## Homelite23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Caterpillar track loader with the final drive out


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 20, 2013)

Homelite23 said:


> Caterpillar track loader with the final drive out



Better have a stout bench


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 20, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> As I stated before, when you can't find a good used OEM 039 cylinder, and I've been trying, I've used AM cylinders. Again, I don't expect it to perform as well as a "refurbished" OEM cylinder. My argument hasn't changed, and I can reasonably predict the performance of this saw when finished will be as suspected. The glue is on the underside of the plastic where some stress cracks were visible. The saw should look fair when built. Matching color plastic is important to me. You run whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Not that it matters, but I wouldn't tolerate, or drive, a vehicle with different colored body parts either.




I saw what you did there...otstir:


----------



## roostersgt (Feb 20, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> I saw what you did there...otstir:



Must be selective in the posts you read. You miss the polar guy's previous snide and unsolicited reply?


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 20, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Must be selective in the posts you read. You miss the polar guy's previous snide and unsolicited reply?



No, I saw it. And I can still see it, he didn't back down and edit his post. Polar bears stand their ground :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roostersgt (Feb 20, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> No, I saw it. And I can still see it, he didn't back down and edit his post. Polar bears stand their ground :msp_biggrin:



You referring to my previous reply I deleted? Anyone can talk tough on a computer. Back down? Really? Childish behavior like playing computer tough guy/agitator is akin to grade school. I try to avoid that sort of stuff. I'm a "grown-up".


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 20, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> You referring to my previous reply I deleted? *Anyone can talk tough on a computer.* Back down? Really? Childish behavior like playing computer tough guy/agitator is akin to grade school.





roostersgt said:


> Polar guy, #^$# off!



My point exactly sir 



> I try to avoid that sort of stuff. I'm a "grown-up".




Really?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 20, 2013)

Some of these threads start out pretty nice and end up ugly....time to unsubscribe.


----------



## roostersgt (Feb 20, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> My point exactly sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did think better of it by taking it down, didn't I? Now, grow up jerk-off.


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 20, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Did think better of it by taking it down, didn't I? Now, grow up jerk-off.



Full grown here sir, so much that I think about what I am posting before I post it. That way I don't have to backpeddle, and scurry to change it.


----------



## roostersgt (Feb 20, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Full grown here sir, so much that I think about what I am posting before I post it. That way I don't have to backpeddle, and scurry to change it.



Then why pray tell are you engaging in this childish stirring of the pot, again? I didn't seek your input, or the polar guys comment. I just posted a comment to the board. How about we avoid each other, especially since we live so far apart and nothing will get settled on this website?


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 20, 2013)

I've made my point, I'm done with the bickering.



Sent an ms440 and an ms361 out the door today both with inserts in the plug holes. Replaced some fuel lines on a few 55R's, then started back in on the L48 Kubota backhoe. Good day it was :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 20, 2013)

I like turtles.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone got pics of a cool bench i think im wanting to build one now


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 20, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Anyone got pics of a cool bench i think im wanting to build one now



Just get some wood see.......then cover it with sheet metal see.....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 20, 2013)

Im kind of thinking a 4 inch slab of doug fir off the chainsaw mill.....metal top good idea hmmmm


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just get some wood see.......then cover it with sheet metal see.....





My dad just brought me 2 boxes of leftover pre-finished hardwood flooring. Most of it has some flaws, but it's going to look good on top of that old ratty plywood I've got now. I have a feeling I'm about to score a new to me 3'X8' steel bench on casters for the welding and the heavy stuff.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 20, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Im kind of thinking a 4 inch slab of doug fir off the chainsaw mill.....metal top good idea hmmmm



As long as the doug fir is dry.....do you have a moisture meter?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> As long as the doug fir is dry.....do you have a moisture meter?



Of course i do,my firewood couldnt burn without it


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 20, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Of course i do,my firewood couldnt burn without it



Good answer.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 20, 2013)

On the welding bench. A home made peavy. Cost, scraps laying around the garage.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 20, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> On the welding bench. A home made peavy. Cost, scraps laying around the garage.



Could you post a photo please, I am thinking of doing the same.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 20, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Could you post a photo please, I am thinking of doing the same.



I'd like to see that as well.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 20, 2013)

Home made Peavy. I already tried it on a piece of wood around 16" diameter and I am very happy with it so far. The handle is just piece of 1" galvanized plumbing pipe that was laying aroung the garage with other scraps. I still have a small foot to weld on it so that when I roll a log it will lift it up off the ground a few inches so I can cut it up with out hitting the dirt. I will post another pic when completed.







View attachment 280465


----------



## struggle (Feb 20, 2013)

My neighbor made this top for my bench. It is made from stainless steel. They formed it in a brake. It is over 5' so they welded another piece to it. 

I requested the drain lip on it which is awesome for catching fluids. 

It is 1/8 thick and it doesn't rust


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 20, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> Home made Peavy. I already tried it on a piece of wood around 16" diameter and I am very happy with it so far. The handle is just piece of 1" galvanized plumbing pipe that was laying aroung the garage with other scraps. I still have a small foot to weld on it so that when I roll a log it will lift it up off the ground a few inches so I can cut it up with out hitting the dirt. I will post another pic when completed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Job.

I've got one almost like that. I busted the original wooden handle out of mine, so I pulled off the hook and the cleat on the end and fitted them to a piece of 1 1/4 galv. pipe. Nothing fancy, just some heating, beating, and welding. I've had mine hooked into a piece of 28" oak about 16 feet long and laid on it with all of my weight. Works great.


----------



## IEL (Feb 21, 2013)

stihl 08s, just finished restoration, waiting for new chain (i know its on backwards, that saw is a PITA to put the bar on, and it was late at night) also have a couple IEL HM saws being torn down right now.
View attachment 280469


----------



## roostersgt (Feb 21, 2013)

*latest 039 project update*

The Chi-Com cylinder w/Golf piston and Caber rings is now mounted. Not a bad looking cylinder, but the tapped hole in the cylinder for the coil grounding wire to attach to is far too big for the standard Stihl screws. The others seemed to fit okay, but for some reason they tapped the coil grounding screw hole too large. Oh well. 

Still waiting on a bar stud and decomp plug before final assembly later this week. Ordered a newer used handle, but it's a bit brighter than the original, so I'll be using the old one, which needed a bit of glue to strengthen a few stress cracks I noticed. Used the "Seal All" adhesive as some have suggested. Too early to tell if it took hold, or not.

The new Chi-Com cylinder mounted.










Different colored plastics.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> You referring to my previous reply I deleted? Anyone can talk tough on a computer. Back down? Really? Childish behavior like playing computer tough guy/agitator is akin to grade school. I try to avoid that sort of stuff. I'm a "grown-up".



Who's attempting to "talk tough", other than yourself? People ask you questions and you commence to expletives and name calling, sounds childish to me.



roostersgt said:


> Did think better of it by taking it down, didn't I? Now, grow up jerk-off.



See above.



roostersgt said:


> Then why pray tell are you engaging in this childish stirring of the pot, again? I didn't seek your input, or the polar guys comment. I just posted a comment to the board. How about we avoid each other, *especially since we live so far apart and nothing will get settled on this website?*



Is this more of you being a grown-up and not talking tough on the computer? Why would it matter if you lived closer together, are you saying that if you lived close you would settle something face to face? How? Are you going to kick his ass because you don't like what he said?

See above, again.

oop:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 21, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> Home made Peavy. I already tried it on a piece of wood around 16" diameter and I am very happy with it so far. The handle is just piece of 1" galvanized plumbing pipe that was laying aroung the garage with other scraps. I still have a small foot to weld on it so that when I roll a log it will lift it up off the ground a few inches so I can cut it up with out hitting the dirt. I will post another pic when completed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks good! As soon as I saw it I thought, "Why haven't I thought of that!"


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Who's attempting to "talk tough", other than yourself? People ask you questions and you commence to expletives and name calling, sounds childish to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't have much to talk about if you weren't trying to start crap with someone. Must be miserable living in your skin. You must be one unhappy, unfulfilled man.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2013)

I had the day off Monday and got a lot done on me and Anna's project.






These pipes will be painted black.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> You wouldn't have much to talk about if you weren't trying to start crap with someone. Must be miserable living in your skin. You must be one unhappy, unfulfilled man.



Thank you for chiming in, I have the utmost respect for your opinion. Will you be reversing it later, as you are prone to do? Can we expect you to report all these posts and cry to the moderators until they are deleted, as well?

I would appreciate if you would not continue to follow me around, harassing me and making senseless character attacks. I realize that there is a void in your life because you are not enjoying the popularity that you once did, but attacking me isn't going help your cause. Maybe you should take some time to reflect on yourself, how you choose to live your life and how you present yourself to other people.


oop:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2013)

You're a text book example of projecting and blame shifting. Has nothing to do with popularity. There's all the room in the world for people of like mind to hang out together and enjoy the same thing. The problem is when petty differences get in the way, and the only way that you know how to deal with them, is to attack the person you differ with.


----------



## moody (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not sure why the personal attacks are continuing. There has been guy bail from attacking back. For this he's called names. Snelling said his piece you attack him. I'm not blaming anyone or pointing fingers or reporting anything. I'm sure there's a reason you're upset. But let's get back to what the thread was intended for, talking about things we are currently working on. Right now I keep finding reasons to work on porting my 350 rather than finish the Eagerest of all Beavers 38cc of raw reed valve power. Anyone else have any fun projects?


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> You're a text book example of projecting and blame shifting. Has nothing to do with popularity. There's all the room in the world for people of like mind to hang out together and enjoy the same thing. The problem is when petty differences get in the way, and the only way that you know how to deal with them, is to attack the person you differ with.



C'mon brad,

you need to lighten up. You take this chit way too seriously.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh look...... a cookie!


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> think it'll leak?



Just do the old AS trick, use that gasket in a tube, that will fix it.

Later
Dan


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> You're a text book example of projecting and blame shifting. Has nothing to do with popularity. There's all the room in the world for people of like mind to hang out together and enjoy the same thing. *The problem is when petty differences get in the way, and the only way that you know how to deal with them, is to attack the person you differ with.*



If you'll note, the only person attacking is you. 



blsnelling said:


> You wouldn't have much to talk about if you weren't trying to start crap with someone. Must be miserable living in your skin. You must be one unhappy, unfulfilled man.


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> If you'll note, the only person attacking is you.



When I was in kindergarten I failed " Plays well with others".

I guess that I wasn't the only one.

Later
Dan


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

Again.......I like ####ing Turtles Dammit!!!!! 

On my bench this morning is an autotune that acts like it has an air leak. 

I think I'll chunk it out back and work on something else though.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> When I was in kindergarten I failed " Plays well with others".
> 
> I guess that I wasn't the only one.
> 
> ...



I get along great with 10 out of 9 people..........but fractions baffle the hell out of me. :msp_unsure:


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Again.......I like ####ing Turtles Dammit!!!!!
> 
> On my bench this morning is an autotune that acts like it has an air leak.
> 
> I think I'll chunk it out back and work on something else though.



That sound like a prime candidate for gasket in a tube.

I like sprinkles on my Ice Cream.

Later
Dan


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> That sound like a prime candidate for gasket in a tube.
> 
> I like sprinkles on my Ice Cream.
> 
> ...



The damn things are fickle about base seal........... sprinkles are good too I reckon.


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 21, 2013)

struggle said:


> My neighbor made this top for my bench. It is made from stainless steel. They formed it in a brake. It is over 5' so they welded another piece to it.
> 
> I requested the drain lip on it which is awesome for catching fluids.
> 
> It is 1/8 thick and it doesn't rust



Dam it all to he!!,

That pic reminds me I gotta get my Dads old bench.

It is Oak and Stainless with a nice grinder and heavy duty vice.

When he closed down his Mobil station his bud brought it home with a wrecker.

I have some nice benches, but that one is the grail.


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 21, 2013)

Put some of that drama red nailpolish you wear on that thing and seal it up


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The damn things are fickle about base seal........... sprinkles are good too I reckon.



I would like to see them change that design over to a 6 bolt cylinder. 

Later
Dan


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 21, 2013)

moody said:


> I'm not sure why the personal attacks are continuing. There has been guy bail from attacking back. For this he's called names. Snelling said his piece you attack him. I'm not blaming anyone or pointing fingers or reporting anything. I'm sure there's a reason you're upset. But let's get back to what the thread was intended for, talking about things we are currently working on. Right now I keep finding reasons to work on porting my 350 rather than finish the Eagerest of all Beavers 38cc of raw reed valve power. Anyone else have any fun projects?




Dude,

you haven't been around here long?

brad like to call names.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> When I was in kindergarten I failed " Plays well with others".
> 
> I guess that I wasn't the only one.
> 
> ...



Seems you got pretty high marks in "Saw Building", that's gotta count for something.


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Seems you got pretty high marks in "Saw Building", that's gotta count for something.



Dolmars are easy.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Dolmars are easy.



So am I.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

Walt41 said:


> Put some of that drama red nailpolish you wear on that thing and seal it up



That's an idea. 

But why do you follow me around making fun of my nail polish? Are you an internet bully like Tom? 

otstir:



dozerdan said:


> I would like to see them change that design over to a 6 bolt cylinder.
> 
> Later
> Dan



Me too. 



thomas1 said:


> Seems you got pretty high marks in "Saw Building", that's gotta count for something.



Dan "The Man" Henry. 



thomas1 said:


> So am I.



I was just gonna mention that......


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's an idea.
> 
> But why do you follow me around making fun of my nail polish? Are you an internet bully like Tom?
> 
> ...




Reparded.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm just gonna post this little reminder here, you guys are smart enough to figure out what I'm trying to say.



> 12. You are not permitted to harass other members at ArboristSite.com. This includes offensive remarks or remarks that attempt to provoke another member. Sarcastic baiting is also not permitted. If you disagree with someone, state why, but do not resort to name calling, threats, etc…


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm just gonna post this little reminder here, you guys are smart enough to figure out what I'm trying to say.



tl:dr


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 21, 2013)

Drama red was a reference to High Tack besides, everyone knows you wear peach colored polish.


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Dolmars are easy.



I do about 25 Huskys and Stihls to one Dolmar.

Later
Dan


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> tl:dr



If I were in your shoes, I'd really consider going back and reading it. Otherwise, here's the Readers Digest condensed version:

Keep up the personal stuff and I'm getting out the ban hammer. You guys have ALL been warned plenty of times.


----------



## Genius. (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I get along great with 10 out of 9 people..........but fractions baffle the hell out of me. :msp_unsure:



Fractions become a breeze after a tragic farming accident:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> If I were in your shoes, I'd really consider going back and reading it. Otherwise, here's the Readers Digest condensed version:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the personal stuff and I'm getting out the ban hammer. You guys have ALL been warned plenty of times.




Tom don't read real good. He's a little tarded see....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 21, 2013)

View attachment 280510


----------



## Genius. (Feb 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Tom don't read real good. He's a *little* tarded see....



Would you like to rephrase that?


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I get along great with 10 out of 9 people..........but fractions baffle the hell out of me. :msp_unsure:



Don't worry about those factions, just worry about the infractions.

Later
Dan


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm just gonna post this little reminder here, you guys are smart enough to figure out what I'm trying to say.



Thanks........did Brad report a post again?



dozerdan said:


> Don't worry about those factions, just worry about the infractions.
> 
> Later
> Dan



I don't worry too much about either.....hell I don't worry about anything. 

Dan I wonder about something.........would lowering the jug advance ignition timing since the plug is actually closer to the piston? 

On my bench are ideas see.


----------



## showrguy (Feb 21, 2013)

i knew you guys were gonna get in twubble !!!!!!


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks........did Brad report a post again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would retard it.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Tom don't read real good. He's a little tarded see....



It's the between the lines stuff that gets me confused. Thanks for sticking up for me though, your positive attitude is a refreshing change.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> It's the between the lines stuff that gets me confused. Thanks for sticking up for me though, your positive attitude is a refreshing change.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks........did Brad report a post again?



No, but if he had, I wouldn't be at liberty to tell ya anyway.




Mastermind said:


> I don't worry too much about either.....hell I don't worry about anything.
> 
> Dan I wonder about something.........would lowering the jug advance ignition timing since the plug is actually closer to the piston?
> 
> On my bench are ideas see.



No clue. I'm just a caveman, modern technology scares me.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> It would retard it.



Would it really change at all? If you're firing the plug 10° BTDC that is dictated by the flywheel's relationship to the crankshaft, regardless of the actual distance the piston is below the combustion chamber, correct?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Would it really change at all? If you're firing the plug 10° BTDC that is dictated by the flywheel's relationship to the crankshaft, regardless of the actual distance the piston is below the combustion chamber, correct?



And there's the thing........cutting the squish band changes the relationship between the spark plug electrode and tdc......

The end of the plug is actually closer to the piston at tdc. See?


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Would it really change at all? If you're firing the plug 10° BTDC that is dictated by the flywheel's relationship to the crankshaft, regardless of the actual distance the piston is below the combustion chamber, correct?




Yeah but he's thinking the piston is going to be farther up in the jug so it isn't actually 10 * BTDC anymore. 

Do I have to explain everything?


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Would it really change at all? If you're firing the plug 10° BTDC that is dictated by the flywheel's relationship to the crankshaft, regardless of the actual distance the piston is below the combustion chamber, correct?



You are correct I was just messin. TDC is still the same and does not change because the cylinder is lower and it sure does not make the plug fire any earlier. The only difference is the piston goes up into the cylinder further bumping up compression and I am sure Mastermind knew this when he asked the question. So he was just messin too.


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Dan I wonder about something.........would lowering the jug advance ignition timing since the plug is actually closer to the piston?
> 
> On my bench are ideas see.



Not going to change ignition timing at all by dropping the jug. Top dead center ain't changing


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you guys sure? 

This is fun.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Are you guys sure?
> 
> This is fun.



I am sure but two days I may not have been.


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks........did Brad report a post again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The piston is going to be at top dead center just like it was before you cut the jug. Top dead center wont change.

What will change is the position of the plug and it will be a little closer to the piston coming up on TDC. There would be a very very slight advance on the ignition timing.

If I put a hotter plug in my car will I get more heat out of the heater? LOL

I don't worry about anything either, was just playing with you.

Later
Dan


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 21, 2013)

best way to tell is put a timing light on a saw before and after the squish band is cut ,see if it moves at all


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

TDC is the same but the piston is closer to TDC when it fires, right. 

Isn't that the same as advancing the timing?


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> TDC is the same but the piston is closer to TDC when it fires, right.
> 
> Isn't that the same as advancing the timing?



TDC is TDC, it doesn't matter if the plug is .020" or 20" from the piston.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> best way to tell is put a timing light on a saw before and after the squish band is cut ,see if it moves at all


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> TDC is TDC, it doesn't matter if the plug is .020" or 20" from the piston.



Then why is it said that an extended reach spark plug will advance timing lead? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



when do we get to see the video to prove your theory ?:msp_tongue:


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> TDC is TDC, it doesn't matter if the plug is .020" or 20" from the piston.



20" is an awful lot of squish. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> when do we get to see the video to prove your theory ?:msp_tongue:



Mechanically nothing will change. Like has been said.....TDC is still TDC.......but the plug is still closer to the piston so it will *act* as though timing has been advanced slightly.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 21, 2013)

on one of my atv engines years ago ,when i got it back the builder included an aluminum spacer for under the spark plug ,maybe .025-.030 thick off memory what would be the porpose of that spacer ? i thought it was so piston didnt hit the plug ,maybe more too it than that


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> So am I.



But you're not cheap.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 21, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> on one of my atv engines years ago ,when i got it back the builder included an aluminum spacer for under the spark plug ,maybe .025-.030 thick off memory what would be the porpose of that spacer ? i thought it was so piston didnt hit the plug ,maybe more too it than that



Old trick used to "index" the plug, to point the electrode in a preferred direction.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> on one of my atv engines years ago ,when i got it back the builder included an aluminum spacer for under the spark plug ,maybe .025-.030 thick off memory what would be the porpose of that spacer ? i thought it was so piston didnt hit the plug ,maybe more too it than that



It could be to index the plug so that the gap is facing down.........old racer trick to get that little extra.


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> But you're not cheap.



He is, however, reasonably priced.


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Then why is it said that an extended reach spark plug will advance timing lead? :msp_unsure:



Sounds like BS to me  I can prove my theory. Do you have a mingo marker? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It could be to index the plug so that the gap is facing down.........old racer trick to get that little extra.



I'd hate to have my gap "facing down":msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I'd hate to have my gap "facing down":msp_unsure:



I bet. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> But you're not cheap.



Can you really put a price on discretion?



DSS said:


> He is, however, reasonably priced.



Evidently.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I bet. :msp_thumbup:




.....then the real question is which direction should a sparkplug be indexed?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> .....then the real question is which direction should a sparkplug be indexed?:hmm3grin2orange:



Towards the transfers, duh. That's why those E3 plugs are so great, any builder knows that.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 21, 2013)

....that's why I like those plugs with no electrode showing.....:msp_tongue:


----------



## moody (Feb 21, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Dude,
> 
> you haven't been around here long?
> 
> brad like to call names.



I wasn't saying anything other than it needed to stop. I'm not pointing fingers. Im interested more in peoples projects than name calling and arguing. I've been around long enough to know how people are. And I apologize if I didn't word it correctly.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> .....then the real question is which direction should a sparkplug be indexed?:hmm3grin2orange:



Good question and one I'm not sure of.......I see a clearance issue between the plug and piston with the gap up in some rare cases.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> ....that's why I like those plugs with no electrode showing.....:msp_tongue:



If you get the compression high enough you don't even need a plug. :msp_wink:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> If you get the compression high enough you don't even need a plug. :msp_wink:



.....I think Mastermind is working on one of those as we speak.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 21, 2013)

whats the porpose of this then ? Redirect Notice


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Mechanically nothing will change. Like has been said.....TDC is still TDC.......but the plug is still closer to the piston so it will *act* as though timing has been advanced slightly.


Are you my cousin?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> whats the porpose of this then ? Redirect Notice



It says it in the ad......

"With such spark plugs the spark continually jumps over to a different earth electrode. In doing so, the wear is distributed to up to four earth electrodes and the service life is extended."



stihl sawing said:


> Are you my cousin?:msp_ohmy:



Mr. Evans?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It says it in the ad......
> 
> "With such spark plugs the spark continually jumps over to a different earth electrode. In doing so, the wear is distributed to up to four earth electrodes and the service life is extended."
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Yup.



Was your Dad in Knoxville late '63?

We might be brothers. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Are you my cousin?:msp_ohmy:



Jus cuz yer ####in' don't mean yer cuzins.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Was your Dad in Knoxville late '63?
> 
> We might be brothers. :msp_ohmy:



Why?

I used to #### buffalo. Matter of fact, you look a lot like your mama.

Anyone?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Was your Dad in Knoxville late '63?
> 
> We might be brothers. :msp_ohmy:


Coulda been, He was an over the road truck driver.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Good question and one I'm not sure of.......I see a clearance issue between the plug and piston with the gap up in some rare cases.



Just side gap the plug.

Later
Dan


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> Just side gap the plug.
> 
> Later
> Dan



Yep.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Cbird14 (Feb 21, 2013)

the 630 super coil needed. damn two piece ones are hard to find. help


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2013)

Cbird14 said:


> the 630 super coil needed. damn two piece ones are hard to find. help



I will check later on today. I may have a good one.

Later
Dan


----------



## Blazin (Feb 21, 2013)

My 13 year old 365 special that's on the bench still has 150 psi, now that's "special"  .....but it needs a carb kit :msp_razz:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks........did Brad report a post again?



Matter of fact, I did not.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 21, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Matter of fact, I did not.



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2g5Hz17C4is" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 21, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> Just side gap the plug.
> 
> Later
> Dan



what do you mean by side gap ?


----------



## moody (Feb 21, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> what do you mean by side gap ?



Yeah what he said :agree2: what do you mean by side gap?


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> what do you mean by side gap ?



Removing Burrs

Those pictures in the above link will give you the idea.

It looks like the plug in the pictures had the center electrode ground down. I never do that.

Later
Dan


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 21, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> Removing Burrs
> 
> Those pictures in the above link will give you the idea.
> 
> ...



thanks Dan ,first ive heard of this ,good info


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 21, 2013)

So I have a chainsaw on my bench... just sayin' :msp_mellow:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> So I have a chainsaw on my bench... just sayin' :msp_mellow:



Have you received your 261 yet?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Have you received your 261 yet?



Almost on its way, had to get a few other things ordered to fill up the box


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 21, 2013)

Gologit said:


> opcorn:



No kidding.

May wanna step up the "training" in animal behavior for your trainee's if they're gonna jump right in with idle threats to the monster level iconic rep bears, chickens, cows, monkeys, dogs, tropical fish, etc....

...and of course, possums.

After all, it's a jungle out here.

So what's on your bench today...2/15/13? 

What? That was last week? Boy do I feel like a dumb ass.


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Matter of fact, I did not.



why dignify that with a response?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 21, 2013)

well, looking at my bench, the better question might be - what's not on your bench?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> why dignify that with a response?



I ain't being mean Nik......

I'd love to see B'Rad loosen up a bit........sorta like your brother. That dudes a hoot. 

Brad's wound too tight, takes everything personally and has a tough time laughing at himself. When he has a heart attack I'll be saying....see I told ya he needed to relax and learn to laugh more. 

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 21, 2013)

Honda pressure washer is off the bench and being used as I type this

Just did the inventory of the 044 parts (for my second 044) and I have everything for a complete rebuild :cool2:

When I'm done with this 044; I'll have to decide which one to sell 10 mm or the 12 mm :msp_ohmy:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I ain't being mean Nik......
> 
> I'd love to see B'Rad loosen up a bit........sorta like your brother. That dudes a hoot.
> 
> ...



No dog in this fight 'cept mebbe myself after this, but the same can be said for a certain polar bear who seems to have a lip-lock on your zipper every time you touch the keyboard and also seems to have it in for other certain members any time they post anything.

Just sayin', mang.

Almost forgot...an early 066 rebuild from the bottom up as of, well, today, 2/21/13.

Now I really feel like a dumb ass. Shoulda started a whole new thread to do this all over again, huh?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> No dog in this fight 'cept mebbe myself after this, but the same can be said for a certain polar bear who seems to have a lip-lock on your zipper every time you touch the keyboard and also seems to have it in for another certain member any time he posts anything.
> 
> Just sayin', mang.



No offence taken by me.......

Calling it as you see it is cool in my book. I like those that say what they mean.......and then stick to it. 

I worked for a guy for several years.......he was short tempered and plain spoken. I loved working with him.......I never once had to wonder what he was thinking. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 21, 2013)

I like it better when everyone plays nice but I've been guilty of not playing nicely myself I suppose.


----------



## roostersgt (Feb 21, 2013)

Me too. I've started to take advantage of the "ignore" feature now. Disagree with something I've posted, fine. Say as much, but don't badger or goad. Just post your reasons and move along. Works for me. No need to "stalk" people. I hope we're mostly adults here. It is after all, a site dedicated to chainsaws. Nothing serious going on here.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I ain't being mean Nik......
> 
> I'd love to see B'Rad loosen up a bit........sorta like your brother. That dudes a hoot.
> 
> ...



It's one thing to slam each other for fun. I'm all for that What's been going on is *NOT *that. I'll loosen up when these 2 or 3 guys lighten up.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Me too. I've started to take advantage of the "ignore" feature now. Disagree with something I've posted, fine. Say as much, but don't badger or goad. Just post your reasons and move along. Works for me. No need to "stalk" people. I hope we're mostly adults here. It is after all, a site dedicated to chainsaws. Nothing serious going on here.



I wish the ignore feature wouldn't even show when that person posts. Curiousity gets the best of me and I unignore them, lol.


----------



## moody (Feb 21, 2013)

I like chainsaws Boobies and beer. I don't like when people get angry. The only thing this site lacks is topless bar oil wrestling. Everyone knows if we had two 6 ft tall blonde haired big chested Asian chicks wrestling in bar oil we wouldn't argue.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 21, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> No kidding.
> 
> May wanna step up the "training" in animal behavior for your trainee's if they're gonna jump right in with idle threats to the monster level iconic rep bears, chickens, cows, monkeys, dogs, tropical fish, etc....
> 
> ...



Thanks. Do you have any other advice for me?


----------



## Sprintcar (Feb 21, 2013)

After all this drama;

I have a brand new, well sort of, lightly used McCulloch 605. Don't axed me why, it was FREEEEEEE.

Also a Monkey Ward 4.0 Remington. 

Now back to the drama.

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> No dog in this fight 'cept mebbe myself after this, but the same can be said for a certain polar bear who seems to have a lip-lock on your zipper every time you touch the keyboard and also *seems to have it in for other certain members any time they post anything.*
> 
> Just sayin', mang.
> 
> ...



Kinda like you and Guido?

As far as liking Randy, I freely admit that I consider him a friend. I appreciate that he is a man of his word and if he is wrong he will admit it, without being backed into a corner, kicking and screaming. I also have a thing for guys built like Mr. Peanut. :msp_wink:

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but just because it's your opinion that world is flat doesn't make it the truth. 

Having an adult discussion isn't that hard, but some people can't defend their point of view without resorting to name calling and other childish antics. 

Being able to interact with people of differing opinions is one of the beauties of the Internet. Some people believe that everyone should think the same way and that their way is the only right way, I am not one of those people. I am one of the people that thinks if you claim something as fact, you should be able to back it up with something more substantial than "because I said so."


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;S3C82Q5I80U]http://youtu.be/S3C82Q5I80U[/video]


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Thanks. Do you have any other advice for me?



Always wear clean underwear.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> [video=youtube_share;S3C82Q5I80U]http://youtu.be/S3C82Q5I80U[/video]



Fail.........no boobies.


----------



## Detroit Dazzler (Feb 21, 2013)

Tore down the garbage dump 029, managed to save the cylinder, ordered.the rings and crank seals today.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## roostersgt (Feb 21, 2013)

Just finished plowing 200' of road, shoveled walkway and shoveled 12"+ of snow off decks. Glad to see we can all get along now. Still have more than two cords of fresh oak to split and deliver to the cabin, plus finish the 039 build. I'll post more pictures of the 039 as its built.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 21, 2013)

mastermind said:


> fail.........no boobies.



fixed!View attachment 280595


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Always wear clean underwear.



Dont you mean pull ups?


----------



## gmax (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a few saws on my bench waiting on parts,
Oleo Mac 355 AF 
Dolmar 120i 
Husky 359 needs a cylinder


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Dont you mean pull ups?



Haven't you seen those GTG vids? He seems pretty spry, for an old coot.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Haven't you seen those GTG vids? He seems pretty spry, for an old coot.



Reported. :msp_mellow:


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Haven't you seen those GTG vids? He seems pretty spry, for an old coot.



Adult diapers?


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 21, 2013)

I got a broken patio chair on my bench right now. My Aunt is a big ol' gal, and she decided to try to wedge herself into one of our plastic patio chairs instead of using one of the wooden adirondack chairs. She said it was because the adirondack style is too hard for her to get out of because the back has too much recline to it. She didn't get hurt when the plastic chair broke, well her pride got hurt a little, but still nothing to serious. So a couple of the removable chair legs got busted up pretty good, but I was able to find OEM replacement legs, however when I went to fix the chair I noticed that the plastics didn't match in color, and if there's one thing I can't stand it's mismatched patio furniture. Can the broken plastics be saved? Is there a plastic welding kit, or some serious adhesive that may work?

TIA for your help.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Reported. :msp_mellow:



Figures.


----------



## moody (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey Rooster you live in the same neck of the woods my family is in. Rancho Cordova, Citrus Heights, Roseville.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> I got a broken patio chair on my bench right now. My Aunt is a big ol' gal, and she decided to try to wedge herself into one of our plastic patio chairs instead of using one of the wooden adirondack chairs. She said it was because the adirondack style is too hard for her to get out of because the back has too much recline to it. She didn't get hurt when the plastic chair broke, well her pride got hurt a little, but still nothing to serious. So a couple of the removable chair legs got busted up pretty good, but I was able to find OEM replacement legs, however when I went to fix the chair I noticed that the plastics didn't match in color, and if there's one thing I can't stand it's mismatched patio furniture. Can the broken plastics be saved? Is there a plastic welding kit, or some serious adhesive that may work?
> 
> TIA for your help.



I heard of a guy out West, who may be able to fix you up. If not, I know of a guy in Texas who is a really awesome plastic welder. He hasn't posted in a while, but I'm sure you could get in touch with him if needed.


----------



## roostersgt (Feb 21, 2013)

moody said:


> Hey Rooster you live in the same neck of the woods my family is in. Rancho Cordova, Citrus Heights, Roseville.



yup, about 30 minutes away from all those locations. Worked them all, except Roseville, for almost 25 years.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Figures.



No problem........anything for a friend.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, FedEx has put this on my bench


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No problem........anything for a friend.



What's the one in the top row, second from the left, doing?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MPMmC0UAnj0]http://youtu.be/MPMmC0UAnj0[/video]


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Unfortunately, FedEx has put this on my bench



That's not very nice of them...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 21, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Thanks. Do you have any other advice for me?



I guess tossing a little light hearted bone at your sense of humor is out, so I'll just leave it there for now...if that's ok with you?

Sheesh.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Unfortunately, FedEx has put this on my bench



And that's why I never use FedEx........they would bust a damn anvil.



thomas1 said:


> What's the one in the top row, second from the left, doing?



Interpretive dance.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Unfortunately, FedEx has put this on my bench



Owie


----------



## moody (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No problem........anything for a friend.



It's the Mecha of Boobies. Mastermind the connoisseur of the chesticles. Rep your way sir


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Kinda like you and Guido?



That's funny. Me and Guido sittin' in a tree....

I peck at Guido in light hearted fun. I don't persecute Guido like some mission statement. 

I did get a bit ornery in one of his threads last week....and at least had the class to apologize.

Now then, as you were...some more, I guess...

But hey,  anyway.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> And that's why I never use FedEx........they would bust a damn anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> Interpretive dance.



To add insult to injury, they're trying to deny the claim. This was a new saw in the box as it came from the factory. Go figure. What's the point of insurance if they're just going to deny the claims?


----------



## moody (Feb 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> To add insult to injury, they're trying to deny the claim. This was a new saw in the box as it came from the factory. Go figure. What's the point of insurance if they're just going to deny the claims?



Fed-ex are some ass clowns. I told them to deliver any time before 11am 3 days in a row they showed at 2pm. I called and they told me to drive to them and I said I'm about to drive my size 14 in your ass so maybe you can hear what I'm sayin. Long story short after I so politely declined to drive an hour to them I received the package.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> To add insult to injury, they're trying to deny the claim. This was a new saw in the box as it came from the factory. Go figure. What's the point of insurance if they're just going to deny the claims?



I feel your pain Brad. I made a claim once that Randy Evans is a jerk, and he denied it. I know, right? What a jerk.


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> What's the one in the top row, second from the left, doing?




Itchy cooter


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Kinda like you and Guido?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This post ^^^ ^ was way the #### tl, and I definitely ;dr.


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> What's the one in the top row, second from the left, doing?



Fixed it for ya


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 21, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> I feel your pain Brad. I made a claim once that Randy Evans is a jerk, and he denied it. I know, right? What a jerk.



Do you stand behind that claim? Even though I don't agree, I can respect that as your point of view. However, if you change your mind in 5 mins, and go back and edit or delete that post, my assessment of you will suffer. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



I've heard things about those Tennessee GTGs...


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> This post ^^^ ^ was way the #### tl, and I definitely ;dr.



It's almost as if the psychoactive drugs made it through his blood-brain barrier today.


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Thanks. Do you have any other advice for me?




Yeah, when you have a moderators meeting, don't sit next to Stihl Sawing. 

Sometimes his ass explodes.


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> It's almost as if the psychoactive drugs made it through his blood-brain barrier today.




I think you just went all smarty pants on me again.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Yeah, when you have a moderators meeting, don't sit next to Stihl Sawing.
> 
> Sometimes his ass explodes.


:msp_mad:You promised not to tell.


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

Back on topic, an older guy brought me a 120 super Dolmar today to get running for him. This guy is a very occasional wood cutter and can hardly carry that saw. I gotta figure out how to convince him he needs a smaller saw and I need that Dolmar.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Back on topic, an older guy brought me a 120 super Dolmar today to get running for him. This guy is a very occasional wood cutter and can hardly carry that saw. I gotta figure out how to convince him he needs a smaller saw and I need that Dolmar.



Easy- pack the oil tank full of fishing weights.


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> :msp_mad:You promised not to tell.




Cause nobody knew


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Easy- pack the oil tank full of fishing weights.




That actually has potential.....


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Back on topic, an older guy brought me a 120 super Dolmar today to get running for him. This guy is a very occasional wood cutter and can hardly carry that saw. I gotta figure out how to convince him he needs a smaller saw and I need that Dolmar.



Don't you have any of those little disposable plastic Stihls laying around anywhere you could let him try?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> To add insult to injury, they're trying to deny the claim. This was a new saw in the box as it came from the factory. Go figure. What's the point of insurance if they're just going to deny the claims?



The USPS turned down a claim of mine on a saw they lost and of all the reasons they could make up, it was because I couldn't produce a sales receipt for a saw that wasn't mine. 

The insurance is useless.......I would save money to forgo insurance and just replace the saw should something happen. I would anyway....and then I wouldn't have to be hassled with dealing with those bastards. 



Jon1212 said:


> I feel your pain Brad. I made a claim once that Randy Evans is a jerk, and he denied it. I know, right? What a jerk.



I agree. The guy is a straight up prick.



Jacob J. said:


> Easy- pack the oil tank full of fishing weights.





DSS said:


> That actually has potential.....



And the fuel tank?


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Don't you have any of those little disposable plastic Stihls laying around anywhere you could let him try?



Good god I hope not. I only have an 038 and an 023 and I'm keeping them. I don't even have a Wild Thang.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



So the polar bear is really a redhead?

(That was a joke fellas. Really. I swear ta hell it was. Really.)


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> And the fuel tank?



Jellybeans:msp_confused:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Yeah, when you have a moderators meeting, don't sit next to Stihl Sawing.
> 
> Sometimes his ass explodes.



And don't piss in his popcorn.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

Remember the guy that called nmurphy out about the 346xp?????

I finished it tonight. Neal had used a OEM jug that was in perfect condition, a Meteor piston kit too. One of the circlips broke........nobodies fault. 

The moral? #### happens.


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 21, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> I feel your pain Brad. I made a claim once that Randy Evans is a jerk, and he denied it. I know, right? What a jerk.





Jacob J. said:


> I've heard things about those Tennessee GTGs...





thomas1 said:


> What's the one in the top row, second from the left, doing?





Mastermind said:


> The USPS turned down a claim of mine on a saw they lost and of all the reasons they could make up, it was because I couldn't produce a sales receipt for a saw that wasn't mine.
> 
> The insurance is useless.......I would save money to forgo insurance and just replace the saw should something happen. I would anyway....and then I wouldn't have to be hassled with dealing with those bastards.
> 
> ...



Y'all are a long ways from being right.......

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Remember the guy that called nmurphy out about the 346xp?????
> 
> I finished it tonight. Neal had used a OEM jug that was in perfect condition, a Meteor piston kit too. One of the circlips broke........nobodies fault.
> 
> The moral? #### happens.




I thought nothing was random?


----------



## ft. churchill (Feb 21, 2013)

Touched up the chain and ran the partner p7000 today, first time since I did a mild port job on it. My gosh that thing pulls hard. It's no longer the toad that nobody would want to run. Runs every bit as strong as my 61/272 husky, and I haven't even got a tank of gas thru it yet.


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Remember the guy that called nmurphy out about the 346xp?????
> 
> I finished it tonight. Neal had used a OEM jug that was in perfect condition, a Meteor piston kit too. One of the circlips broke........nobodies fault.
> 
> The moral? #### happens.




You're a stand up guy for taking care of that mess. I hope it all works out for everybody. Seemed like that guy was kinda just looking to drag someone through the mud.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> You're a stand up guy for taking care of that mess. I hope it all works out for everybody. Seemed like that guy was kinda just looking to drag someone through the mud.



The saw had been ran quite a bit judging from the build up of dust in the carb area. It didn't fly apart in mere minutes that's for sure.....

I just hate threads like that......hell it could be me in the hot seat next time ya know. :bang:


----------



## Sprintcar (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The saw had been ran quite a bit judging from the build up of dust in the carb area. It didn't fly apart in mere minutes that's for sure.....
> 
> I just hate threads like that......hell it could be me in the hot seat next time ya know. :bang:



Never happen. A cow, two cats and a bunch of midgets got your back.


----------



## Sprintcar (Feb 21, 2013)

Sprintcar said:


> Never happen. A cow, two cats and a bunch of midgets got your back.



And one moose.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

Sprintcar said:


> Never happen. A cow, two cats and a bunch of midgets got your back.





Sprintcar said:


> And one moose.



I really believe that too.


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 21, 2013)

Were they the two eared clips? Just wondering, I've been using them, but a guy gave me some good advice about trimming them up. All is well so far with 5 saws I've done like that.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> To add insult to injury, they're trying to deny the claim. This was a new saw in the box as it came from the factory. Go figure. What's the point of insurance if they're just going to deny the claims?





Mastermind said:


> The USPS turned down a claim of mine on a saw they lost and of all the reasons they could make up, it was because I couldn't produce a sales receipt for a saw that wasn't mine.
> 
> The insurance is useless.......I would save money to forgo insurance and just replace the saw should something happen. I would anyway....and then I wouldn't have to be hassled with dealing with those bastards.



It's SOP for most shipping companies to deny claims over a certain dollar amount. The only company that doesn't have this policy is UPS.

Once, Fedex smashed up an 084 I shipped. It was tripled bagged, well padded, and double boxed. The agent that called me told me the claim was denied due to:
"Insufficient packaging." I said, "no, I packaged it according to your guidelines and even took pictures of the packaging. Not a problem though, I'll just take you to
small claims court." Two days later they mailed me a check.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Were they the two eared clips? Just wondering, I've been using them, but a guy gave me some good advice about trimming them up. All is well so far with 5 saws I've done like that.



Two eared....untrimmed


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The saw had been ran quite a bit judging from the build up of dust in the carb area. It didn't fly apart in mere minutes that's for sure.....
> 
> I just hate threads like that......hell it could be me in the hot seat next time ya know. :bang:





Sprintcar said:


> Never happen. A cow, two cats and a bunch of midgets got your back.





Sprintcar said:


> And one moose.



And a certain "Dirty Hippie" who now resides at the base of the Wasatch Mountain Range.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

I got goosebumps.........and I sharted a little. :msp_mellow:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> It's almost as if the psychoactive drugs made it through his blood-brain barrier today.



Al Bundy said the brain doesn't need blood, it just needs to be wet.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Good god I hope not. I only have an 038 and an 023 and I'm keeping them. I don't even have a Wild Thang.



Want one?


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I got goosebumps.........and I sharted a little. :msp_mellow:



Is that because bodies can disappear in the Wasatch?


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> So the polar bear is really a redhead?
> 
> (That was a joke fellas. Really. I swear ta hell it was. Really.)



See, it's easy to get along.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I got goosebumps.........and I sharted a little. :msp_mellow:



Y'all best be careful. Those are the same requirements that allowed Stihl Sawing into the "inner circle".


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> And a certain "Dirty Hippie" who now resides at the base of the Wasatch Mountain Range.



And at least one bear, but very likely two.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> And at least one bear, but very likely two.



A circus bear maybe?


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> It's SOP for most shipping companies to deny claims over a certain dollar amount. The only company that doesn't have this policy is UPS.
> 
> Once, Fedex smashed up an 084 I shipped. It was tripled bagged, well padded, and double boxed. The agent that called me told me the claim was denied due to:
> "Insufficient packaging." I said, "no, I packaged it according to your guidelines and even took pictures of the packaging. Not a problem though, I'll just take you to
> small claims court." Two days later they mailed me a check.



I almost had he same thing happen to the 084 I sent to Randy, I saved some steps and made sure it was good and ####ed up before I sent it, though.


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> And at least one bear, but very likely two.



I'm sure a certain Hooligan would join in if need be, but I highly doubt it would be necessary when the "Mob" unleashes their wrath:msp_biggrin:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> I'm sure a certain Hooligan would join in if need be, but I highly doubt it would be necessary when the "Mob" unleashes their wrath:msp_biggrin:



A friend in need is a friend indeed.


----------



## struggle (Feb 21, 2013)

OK back to the what's on your bench:msp_ohmy:

I have been putting off sharpening chains and still have about 8 or so more left to do. I have been sharpening chains that I have never touched yet since getting them with other saws. So it is taking a while as they get re-profiled to my set up. Not to mention several were safety chains and I ground all that crap off. I just can't see throwing them away since they had a lot of life left in them.

Plus was I found some more 72 dl chains that I didn't know were there and also another 84 dl so all was not lost. 

Also realize I need to find a saw that fits a lot fo 16" 3/8 chains that I have uncovered in this mess.

I told myself today I wouldn't do anymore chainsaw work until the chains were taken care of and the end is near now:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ive seen a saw fixed that was all busted up with jb weld once,it was on the internets so i know it was a permanent fix


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 22, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Ive seen a saw fixed that was all busted up with jb weld once,it was on the internets so i know it was a permanent fix



I am just about to seal up some ports on a carb (sitting on my bench) with JB weld, I read somewhere on the internets that I can really help performance... umpkin2:


----------



## struggle (Feb 22, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> I am just about to seal up some ports on a carb (sitting on my bench) with JB weld, I read somewhere on the internets that I can really help performance... umpkin2:




Also remove the choke butterfly. It is restrictive and unneccessary for starting, kind of overkill


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 22, 2013)

struggle said:


> Also remove the choke butterfly. It is restrictive and unneccessary for starting, kind of overkill



Yeah, I figured I would just my thumb over the intake instead.


----------



## DSS (Feb 22, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah, I figured I would just my thumb over the intake instead.




I believe that's an FDA approved birth control method in Tennessee.


----------



## Sprintcar (Feb 22, 2013)

DSS said:


> I believe that's an FDA approved birth control method in Tennessee.



Why just Tennessee? Thought that worked everywheres.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 22, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> I am just about to seal up some ports on a carb (sitting on my bench) with JB weld, I read somewhere on the internets that I can really help performance... umpkin2:



You should make a piston from it if you think you're handy. That's my trick of the week. 



struggle said:


> Also remove the choke butterfly. It is restrictive and unneccessary for starting, kind of overkill



That's been done more than you think......



Sprintcar said:


> Why just Tennessee? Thought that worked everywheres.



We try to learn our women the green pea method of birth control.


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 22, 2013)

*Whats on my bench*

I just received a few more Armadillos thanks to one of our members in the south.
I want to give a special thanks to him for shipping them to me.
They came FedEx in an undamaged box, no need for a claim.
Please make sure that they are not alive when you send me the next package of them. I had to chase one of them all over the house, wife was not happy. My wife's Pomeranian didn't like it at all, it got close to the dog, dog got scared, pissed on the floor, wife is really mad now.
I told her she will be glad that I have them now. I am working on making helmets out of them for my family. I hope it will stop the alien mind probes. It may be to late for my wife.

They taste a lot like pork.

Later
Dan


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 22, 2013)

Strange this thread ended up at the bottom of the stickies?

I've seen some just disappear POOF!


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 22, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> I've seen some just disappear POOF!



That why I am making the helmets! Those darned Aliens.

Later
Dan


----------



## logging22 (Feb 22, 2013)

Those dillars are fun to chase through the woods wif the skidder. And stuff.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 22, 2013)

Could you make me one of them Armadillo hats?

A full wrap would be nice:alien2:


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 22, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Could you make me one of them Armadillo hats?
> 
> A full wrap would be nice:alien2:



Sure I will make you one.
I can use the legs for the full wrap, they will cover your ears and around your chin.
I use Velcro on the legs to hold them together under your chin.
Did you know that Velcro is actually Alien technology. I read that on the net, it must be true.

Later
Dan


----------



## DSS (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you guys are just being silly now.:msp_unsure:


----------



## logging22 (Feb 22, 2013)

DSS said:


> I think you guys are just being silly now.:msp_unsure:



This statement coming from you is LOL. Thats funny right there. Just sayin.:msp_tongue:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You should make a piston from it if you think you're handy. That's my trick of the week.



"Handy Randy" sounds like t-shirt material to me. :msp_wink:


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 22, 2013)

*Somebody messin' with muh friend???*



Mastermind said:


> A circus bear maybe?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 22, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> "Handy Randy" sounds like t-shirt material to me. :msp_wink:



Never heard that one before.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Never heard that one before.



Really? That's weird.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Never heard that one before.



I like to call you ####head, but that doesn't rhyme and probably wouldn't be as good on a shirt.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 22, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Strange this thread ended up at the bottom of the stickies?
> 
> I've seen some just disappear POOF!



Management has decided this crowd needs to be out of the public eye. I have to agree with their ideology.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have been doing a little cutting n welding, bored a few holes and sprayed some primer n paint, this is the result,


----------



## moody (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyone want an 028?


----------



## struggle (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks very nice:msp_wub:


----------



## showrguy (Feb 22, 2013)

moody said:


> Anyone want an 028?



i'll take one !!


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok finished the Peavy. I added a small foot on the bottom so it would lift a log a couple of inches, so that way I can cut through without hitting the ground. It is not perfect and will not fit every situation but for the most part it will get the job done.
















View attachment 280752
View attachment 280753
View attachment 280754


----------



## struggle (Feb 22, 2013)

I did final count of the chains I had been going through and sharpening and setting rakers on:bang:

58 in all I took care of. There probably are some more dull ones on some saws that need attention, but i'm going to let that go for a while now. I'm sick of messing with chains. Now time to start working on the PM800:msp_scared:

I'll also add I need to get a saw set up with a 16" bar as I seem to have a lot 3/8 in that size. Bonus was I found two 84 dl chains in the bunch to add with the one I just got from central Iowa


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 22, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> Ok finished the Peavy. I added a small foot on the bottom so it would lift a log a couple of inches, so that way I can cut through without hitting the ground. It is not perfect and will not fit every situation but for the most part it will get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will come in handy, I made mine a few years back and use them a lot. My peavy is a separate tool from my log holder but a combination tool is just handy....


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 22, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been doing a little cutting n welding, bored a few holes and sprayed some primer n paint, this is the result,


Looks great. Go forth and slab


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 22, 2013)

Still in the shop porting a Poulan 3750. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Still in the shop porting a Poulan 3750. :msp_thumbup:



Pics ?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 22, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Pics ?



Sorry.......batteries are dead in my camera.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Still in the shop porting a Poulan 3750. :msp_thumbup:



I just happen to have a 3750 in the garage right now waiting for some welding. I would like to see it when done. Maybe even a video.

I think I know who that belongs to.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Feb 22, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> I just happen to have a 3750 in the garage right now waiting for some welding. I would like to see it when done. Maybe even a video.
> 
> I think I know who that belongs to.



+1


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sorry.......batteries are dead in my camera.



Bad storm here ,so much for 440-461 movies .......


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 22, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> Looks great. Go forth and slab



I cut a few test slabs with it and it works fine. A trip up into the backwoods is coming up fast.


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 23, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Management has decided this crowd needs to be out of the public eye. I have to agree with their ideology.



It comes from inhaling nikasil, aluminum dust and chips off of the AM cylinders. I think someone should analyze this AM material.

Later
Dan


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 23, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> It comes from inhaling nikasil, aluminum dust and chips off of the AM cylinders. I think someone should analyze this AM material.
> 
> Later
> Dan



:msp_smile:


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Feb 23, 2013)

moody said:


> Anyone want an 028?



No word on the 028 did it fly out the window so fast there 
was a suckage problem in the shop? Let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## joe25DA (Feb 27, 2013)

*3800*

I have a very low hour 3800 Counter Vibe on there now. Took it down, pulled the jug cleaned up the ex. port, removed the base gasket and moto-sealed it to the case. Its also gettin a new flywheel, drum/spur, carb kit and lines. just waiting on some parts now.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 27, 2013)

Just alittle grinding on the chain.





View attachment 281867


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 27, 2013)

That chain pic made me think about sharing what I left on the bench for the night.....

Simington 450 that rode from Oregon in a un-padded box. Yeah even UPS can't protect a feller from dumb ass ebay sellers. 





















Even the light bulb was busted......no serious damage though.....thank God.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 27, 2013)

Some JB weld should have that grinding stone back in one piece... right?







Disclaimer: Don't try this at home


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Some JB weld should have that grinding stone back in one piece... right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nahhh! That wheel is for Super Skip Tooth chain.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 27, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Some JB weld should have that grinding stone back in one piece... right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just called Madsens........spoke to a feller there named Warren. I figure Warren is the only feller that answers the phone there cause he's the same cat I talk too every time I call them. In fact we've talked on the phone so many times that Ol' Warren feels comfortable enough with me to make fun of my Tennessee accent. Helpful feller that he is, Ol' Warren hooked me up with a new stone and new dressing points....even told me to use all thread and some plastic knobs to fix up those bent adjustment hickys. Costed me money though.....Warren ain't that damn helpful.


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just called Madsens........spoke to a feller there named Warren. I figure Warren is the only feller that answers the phone there cause he's the same cat I talk too every time I call them. In fact we've talked on the phone so many times that Ol' Warren feels comfortable enough with me to make fun of my Tennessee accent. Helpful feller that he is, Ol' Warren hooked me up with a new stone and new dressing points....even told me to use all thread and some plastic knobs to fix up those bent adjustment hickys. Costed me money though.....Warren ain't that damn helpful.



Most part on theses with the exception of the main castings can be found at any major hardware store.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just called Madsens........spoke to a feller there named Warren. I figure Warren is the only feller that answers the phone there cause he's the same cat I talk too every time I call them. In fact we've talked on the phone so many times that Ol' Warren feels comfortable enough with me to make fun of my Tennessee accent. Helpful feller that he is, Ol' Warren hooked me up with a new stone and new dressing points....even told me to use all thread and some plastic knobs to fix up those bent adjustment hickys. Costed me money though.....Warren ain't that damn helpful.



You just cant drive down the street and get square grinder parts in Tennessee ?that must suck .:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 27, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> You just cant drive down the street and get square grinder parts in Tennessee ?that must suck .:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm the only kid on my block with a swing arm grinder.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 27, 2013)

Madsons is right down the road from here.......








Well maybe 2 hours down the road.......


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 27, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Madsons is right down the road from here.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go down there and tell Warren I said to "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That chain pic made me think about sharing what I left on the bench for the night.....
> 
> Simington 450 that rode from Oregon in a un-padded box. Yeah even UPS can't protect a feller from dumb ass ebay sellers.
> 
> Even the light bulb was busted......no serious damage though.....thank God.



That's good nothing serious was busted...I never saw that one on ebay? It must have been in a different category than chainsaws.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> That's good nothing serious was busted...I never saw that one on ebay? It must have been in a different category than chainsaws.



It wasn't there long.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 28, 2013)

That is really a shame on the wheel and and stops for the swing arm. Glad your able to fix it without any big damage. I was just working with a Simington 451. I really like it. 

That picture was my first chain that I have done with it so far. I did some test cuts with it today and I am very pleased. I started out my square filing and that got me hooked on the square grind chain. No more beaks.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> That is really a shame on the wheel and and stops for the swing arm. Glad your able to fix it without any big damage. I was just working with a Simington 451. I really like it.
> 
> That picture was my first chain that I have done with it so far. I did some test cuts with it today and I am very pleased. I started out my square filing and that got me hooked on the square grind chain. No more beaks.



These other guys got me hooked on square.........I'll never be the same.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> These other guys got me hooked on square.........I'll never be the same.



What color wheel did you get ?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> What color wheel did you get ?



salmon


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> salmon



Good choice.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Good choice.



:msp_wink:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder if it wound be worth while getting CBN wheels made for these swing sharpeners...


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 28, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Good choice.



The one I have came with a salmon.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 28, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Started restoring this Mall 12A.



I got the Bow bar done, still need to do the power head.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 28, 2013)

From the Dept. of Little Brothers, my old MS290, my first new saw - pretty much on permanent loan to him.

It comes home once in a while, looking like this:
















I'll give it a cleaning and sharpening, fill it full of fresh fuel, and check that everything's working alright tomorrow, and send it back with the standard "bring it over if it doesn't act right or gets dull". Trouble is, he's just a homeowner who pulls it out a couple times a year, and will bring it back in another year looking like this again. :bang: Say what you want about these saws, they take abuse amazingly well.

This saw is the reason I found AS btw. The top cover still has a crack from the tree I landed on it, found this site while trying to figure out how to get it apart to replace the front handle, and it's been all downhill since.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> These other guys got me hooked on square.........*I'll never be the same*.



I'm calling BS, and I mean bull####, not that  fella. There isn't any way on God's green earth that a square chain grinder can make your legs bigger, or make your speak normally.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 28, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> I'm calling BS, and I mean bull####, not that  fella. There isn't any way on God's green earth that a square chain grinder can make your legs bigger, or make your speak normally.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> salmon



Are you an interior decorator?


----------



## DSS (Feb 28, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Are you an interior decorator?



My curtains are getting kind of ####ty lookin.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> My curtains are getting kind of ####ty lookin.



Doodoo brown is so 1984. Have you tried something in taupe? Or perhaps raw umber?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> I got the Bow bar done, still need to do the power head.



nice resto job. looking at your pix gave me pause for some consideration. 
wondering what the chain drivers run on in the bow? i'm guessing some kind of rail but how do you r&r the rail when worn and where do you find replacements? inquiring minds wanta know.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> salmon



if your touching up the salmon is real nice ,if your reshaping round to square you may pick up a grey wheel ,they dont turn the tip of the cutter bright red so bad when taking lot of the tooth off ,the grey doesnt hold an edge very long ,but good for learning with ,you can reshape with salmon but not in 1 pass


----------



## Blazin (Feb 28, 2013)

You fellers need to learn how to use a file opcorn:


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 28, 2013)

Blazin said:


> You fellers need to learn how to use a file opcorn:



Been there done that got the T-shirt.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 28, 2013)

Blazin said:


> You fellers need to learn how to use a file opcorn:



says the guy without the grinder :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Blazin (Feb 28, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> says the guy without the grinder :msp_sneaky:



.......Or a moisture meter.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 28, 2013)

Blazin said:


> .......Or a moisture meter.



hey now ,dont be hatin on muh moisture meter ,its acurate 40% of the time


----------



## Blazin (Feb 28, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> hey now ,dont be hatin on muh moisture meter ,its acurate 40% of the time



 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Feb 28, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Doodoo brown is so 1984. Have you tried something in taupe? Or perhaps raw umber?




Chartreuse?


----------



## Sprintcar (Feb 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> Chartreuse?



Bless you. Coming down with a cold are we?


----------



## Blazin (Feb 28, 2013)

Sprintcar said:


> Bless you. Coming down with a cold are we?



And don't ever stand behind a cow when they sneeze.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 28, 2013)

Blazin said:


> And don't ever stand behind a cow when they sneeze.


Not too bad if ya have the right hole plugged.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 28, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Not too bad if ya have the right hole plugged.



Oh Jeezuz! :msp_scared:


----------



## DSS (Feb 28, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Oh Jeezuz! :msp_scared:




He gets mixed up occasionally since he turned 175.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> He gets mixed up occasionally since he turned 175.


i love it when you talk dirty to me.


----------



## Sprintcar (Feb 28, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> i love it when you talk dirty to me.



:waaaht:


----------



## DSS (Feb 28, 2013)

I am not going to hijack this thread. Nope. 

Bye


----------



## Blazin (Feb 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> I am not going to hijack this thread. Nope.
> 
> Bye



You got stihl sawing on yer bench don't you :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## thomas1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



You gonna do a thread on the 359? I have a couple to put together and have lots of dumb questions, it would be easier if you just took a bunch of pictures for me to look at.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You gonna do a thread on the 359? I have a couple to put together and have lots of dumb questions, it would be easier if you just took a bunch of pictures for me to look at.



If you need help with a 359..........

:msp_mellow:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2013)

There's a bunch of NLA, but brandy new stuff sitting on my bench today.


----------



## DSS (Feb 28, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You gonna do a thread on the 359? I have a couple to put together and have lots of dumb questions, it would be easier if you just took a bunch of pictures for me to look at.



Do they look like they went through a tub grinder? Just box them up and send them to Jon


----------



## Blazin (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If you need help with a 359..........
> 
> :msp_mellow:



I just did a carb rebuild on one last weekend for a friend, them things are pigs. Compared to a 550XP he found out


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If you need help with a 359..........
> 
> :msp_mellow:



Well #### it, I'll just call then. I was trying to save you some headaches. That's what I get for trying to help.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> I'm calling BS, and I mean bull####, not that  fella. There isn't any way on God's green earth that a square chain grinder can make your legs bigger, or make your speak normally.



I'm not feeling the love here. 



trx250r180 said:


> if your touching up the salmon is real nice ,if your reshaping round to square you may pick up a grey wheel ,they dont turn the tip of the cutter bright red so bad when taking lot of the tooth off ,the grey doesnt hold an edge very long ,but good for learning with ,you can reshape with salmon but not in 1 pass



Grey it is. Thanks for the info Brian.



Blazin said:


> You fellers need to learn how to use a file opcorn:



Oh I can file. Really. :msp_thumbup:



DSS said:


> I am not going to hijack this thread. Nope.
> 
> Bye



I'm calling BS. 



thomas1 said:


> Well #### it, I'll just call then. I was trying to save you some headaches. That's what I get for trying to help.



You've never considered my head before......why start now?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have 200t on the bench with suspected carb issues but turns out the piston is toast too :bang:


----------



## Gearhead1 (Feb 28, 2013)

I've got a McCulloch 35 on the bench that I don't quite know what to do with. I think I will succumb to the urge to rebuild the fuel system and get it running. The whole saw is quite a Rubic's Cube/Rube Goldberg design to me.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You've never considered my head before......why start now?



Truthfully?

I just like to #### with you.


----------



## DSS (Feb 28, 2013)

I was gonna start fixing posts here, but you guys are making it too easy


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> There's a bunch of NLA, but brandy new stuff sitting on my bench today.



my old 440 plymouth has 3 carbs on it ,but what kind of intake do you have to run 3 on a saw ?


----------



## DSS (Feb 28, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> my old 440 plymouth has 3 carbs on it ,but what kind of intake do you have to run 3 on a saw ?




Big. With the bark up.


----------



## Sprintcar (Feb 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> Big. With the bark up.



Cover with blue tarps only. Green one's are pos.

Ask DSS how he knows.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> I corn holed a goat, there I said it! If that makes me a bad guy you can "I have a potty mouth"'s .....Twice



Relax....it happens up there :msp_mellow:


----------



## DSS (Feb 28, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Relax....it happens up there :msp_mellow:



I refuse to take credit for your erotic fantasys. Or whatever the #### it is that you're talking about.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 28, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> nice resto job. looking at your pix gave me pause for some consideration.
> wondering what the chain drivers run on in the bow? i'm guessing some kind of rail but how do you r&r the rail when worn and where do you find replacements? inquiring minds wanta know.



Thanks,
So far all the bow bars like this one I have restored, The guide bars inside the tube show
little to no wear. If I did need to replace one, I would have to get it made. 
I have never seen any parts for one of these for sale anywhere.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> I was gonna start fixing posts here, but you guys are making it *too easy *



Like Canadian girls on Boxing Day?


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Like Canadian girls on Boxing Day?




Just the fat ones. 

It don't have to be boxing day. Toboggan day is pretty wild too.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> Just the fat ones.
> 
> It don't have to be boxing day. Toboggan day is pretty wild too.



I thought it was Tobaggar Day?


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I thought it was Tobaggar Day?




You can't even spell canadian. This is not VA. Two bagger and toboggan are not the same.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 1, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I thought it was Teabagger Day?




Weirdo!


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Weirdo!



I apologize, I did not realize you took my post seriously. It was meant to be humerus.


----------



## Sprintcar (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> You can't even spell canadian. This is not VA. Two bagger and toboggan are not the same.



Reported.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sprintcar said:


> Reported.



No need, he is on the watch list.


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

Sprintcar said:


> Reported.




pffffffttttttttt

I've been reported more often, by better


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> *Just the fat ones*.
> 
> It don't have to be boxing day. Toboggan day is pretty wild too.



So all of them, right? Except the ones that want to come here and sing, and stuff.








Every date with a canadian girl is Toboggan day. They all want to get rode like sleds: no matter how you start out or hit in the middle of the slope, any way you stay on until the bottom is a good ride.


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

Apparently Jeffe has spent some time in kaybecistan.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> Apparently Jeffe has spent some time in kaybecistan.



Never been there. canadian girls by the fi####l migrate south into MN during the summer months, trying to escape the midget mating season. Or shack building days.


----------



## Sprintcar (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> pffffffttttttttt
> 
> I've been reported more often, by better



 hurt ma feelins, maybe move to Ohio.

"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 1, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I apologize, I did not realize you took my post seriously. It was meant to be humerus.



I see what you did there.

No apology necessary muh friend. As a rule I find most of your posts to be humerus, so I've got no bone to pick with you. 


But then again, I associate with "washed up has beens", so I may not recognize a "comical post" when I see one.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Naked Arborist (Mar 1, 2013)

My bench is filled with a bunch of ####. Fun stuff: Two 048 jugs :msp_w00t: they BOTH look good!

A pair of 6401's wait to get pics of tear downs for you comical enjoyment.

Now for the PIA stuff...

Can I buy a 3mm sleeve to run on a wrist pin? Basically a pin on a pin. Don't ask.
I might be able to use a 1mm pin to make this project fly.

What tool would you recommend for cutting cir clip grooves in a piston?

I know it's tough but, use your brain.
Back to the grind.


----------



## ft. churchill (Mar 1, 2013)

Well now moving right along and back to the OP subject, I cleaned up my 61/272, blew out the K&N air filter, and replace the fuel line. Darn thing rotted out in 9 months. Put some fuel in it and it ran great. Then I threw the $19.00 dollar Partner p85 on the bench. I was told it had a bad piston. It was only blowing 95 psi on the gauge, but the piston and rings looked fine and it ran great. I've got a new piston and rings for it and I'll do my mild port job on it. Tore it down and the internals are all fine. I plugged off the governor in the carburetor. This saw has cool factory lower transfer ports. They are huge flattened funnels and taper smoothly to the upper outlets.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lol I tried getting back on topic a few pages ago, but the bovines and polar bears have done an excellent job of derailing since then... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 1, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> But then again, I associate with "washed up has beens", so I may not recognize a "comical post" when I see one.:msp_rolleyes:



You're doing a fantastic job as the Mayor of Anusville...


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> You're doing a fantastic job as the Mayor of Anusville...



You are incorrect. I am the City Manager, and Tom is the Mayor.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 1, 2013)

Must have bigger bench!!!


Holy hell! I have 8 saws on the bench now, with 6 more in the wings. Too many projects going at once. Anybody else have that problem?:help:


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

logging22 said:


> Must have bigger bench!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup. I got at least 6 scattered around. Waiting for parts. Or ambition. Or stuff


----------



## logging22 (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> Yup. I got at least 6 scattered around. Waiting for parts. Or ambition. Or stuff



Hey, i got stuff! Nothing canukistianian and stuff, but i got stuff.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> Yup. I got at least 6 scattered around. Waiting for parts. Or ambition. Or stuff



And here I've been holding a Poulan 2800 for you this entire time...


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> And here I've been holding a Poulan 2800 for you this entire time...



I got a 2900 now and its a great little saw. You strap that bad boy to a 655 and send it along. Don't be shy.


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

logging22 said:


> Hey, i got stuff! Nothing canukistianian and stuff, but i got stuff.:msp_ohmy:



Wouldn't fit. Gotta be caucistan metrics. 

Stumpy told me about your stuff. What happens in the Stumpshack stays in the Stumpshack. And stuff.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Mar 1, 2013)

You guys are all ####ed up. Check your stuff man!

Prime Rib baba


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 1, 2013)

*Stuff happens...*



logging22 said:


> Must have bigger bench!!!
> 
> Holy hell! I have 8 saws on the bench now, with 6 more in the wings. Too many projects going at once. Anybody else have that problem?:help:





DSS said:


> Yup. I got at least 6 scattered around. Waiting for parts. Or ambition. Or stuff



I'm in the same boat. The bench is only big enough for one or two projects at a time though. The rest of the projects (waiting for parts, time, and stuff) are on shelves or in boxes...



This is what's on my bench now. Just arrived from the Great White North this afternoon. 288XP with a messed up drive-side crankcase. Got a good set of cases to swap everything onto. New crank seals and gaskets will go in while it's all apart. Needs a few small things (op-pres lever and spring, replacement K&N filter), but everthing 'major' is there and in good order. Fired it up tonight (couldn't help myself).




A video shot with a cell phone in the dark...


----------



## Icehouse (Mar 1, 2013)

I've got a straight gassed 61 on the bench, just waiting for 272 P&C and other stuff. Should be fun. My first Husky, so far I like.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 2, 2013)

icehouse said:


> I've got a straight gassed 61 on the bench, just waiting for 272 P&C and other stuff. Should be fun. My first Husky, so far I like.



My 272XP is the first Husky that I've had that stayed with me (instead of being 'fixed and flipped'). You'll love that saw when you get it together. They're easy to work on and great runners.:cool2:


----------



## DSS (Mar 2, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> My 272XP is the first Husky that I've had that stayed with me (instead of being 'fixed and flipped'). You'll love that saw when you get it together. They're easy to work on and great runners.:cool2:




OMG OMG OMG. 

You mean you're gonna keep a saw that wasn't built when LBJ was in office???


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2013)

I noticed all these huskys on the bench needing work, Now Stihl.. the only reason they need a bench is to put gas and oil in it.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 2, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> I noticed all these huskys on the bench needing work, Now Stihl.. the only reason they need a bench is to put gas and oil in it.:msp_tongue:



Because of the flippy caps.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 2, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> I noticed all these huskys on the bench needing work, Now Stihl.. the only reason they need a bench is to put gas and oil in it.:msp_tongue:



What good is gas and oil when they don't run? Or did you mean gas and oil _*on*_ it?


----------



## DSS (Mar 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> What good is gas and oil when they don't run? Or did you mean gas and oil _*on*_ it?



Ask him about his 250. I wish I could find the post from the time it wouldn't start. Again. 'No good POS won't go, it never starts, put 17 coils on it and its gone again, it floods if the dog farts etc etc'

Was some good reading.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2013)

DSS said:


> Ask him about his 250. I wish I could find the post from the time it wouldn't start. Again. 'No good POS won't go, it never starts, put 17 coils on it and its gone again, it floods if the dog farts etc etc'
> 
> Was some good reading.


dang you gots a good memory.lolGuess cows do have some brains.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 2, 2013)

DSS said:


> Ask him about his 250. I wish I could find the post from the time it wouldn't start. Again. 'No good POS won't go, it never starts, put 17 coils on it and its gone again, it floods if the dog farts etc etc'
> 
> Was some good reading.



Oh yeah, I do remember that! :msp_w00t:


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Oh yeah, I do remember that! :msp_w00t:


So alley wizards do too?


----------



## Blazin (Mar 2, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> So alley wizards do too?



Don't be trying to throw a diversion now, how's that 250?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Don't be trying to throw a diversion now, how's that 250?


It's still a POS.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 2, 2013)

DSS said:


> Ask him about his 250. I wish I could find the post from the time it wouldn't start. Again. 'No good POS won't go, it never starts, put 17 coils on it and its gone again, it floods if the dog farts etc etc'
> 
> Was some good reading.



Here?

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/169174.htm


----------



## Blazin (Mar 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Here?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/169174.htm



50 pulls  I'd a launched in the bushes


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2013)

Blazin said:


> 50 pulls  I'd a launched in the bushes


Uh.. I did.


----------



## DSS (Mar 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Here?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/169174.htm




That's it. I didn't remember it being a whole thread. 

50 pulls. LMAO. When he says dern, you know he's pissed


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 2, 2013)

DSS said:


> That's it. I didn't remember it being a whole thread.
> 
> 50 pulls. LMAO. When he says dern, you know he's pissed



I don't why it was hard to find, it was right at the top of the page?


----------



## logging22 (Mar 2, 2013)

DSS said:


> Wouldn't fit. Gotta be caucistan metrics.
> 
> Stumpy told me about your stuff. What happens in the Stumpshack stays in the Stumpshack. And stuff.



Funny. Wish i had a pic of the both of us in that thing. I had to duck just go get through the door. I will give Stumpy this, he is organized. Everything had a place. All the stuff i have in a 24 by 32 he has in that 8 by 8!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 2, 2013)

logging22 said:


> Funny. Wish i had a pic of the both of us in that thing. I had to duck just go get through the door. I will give Stumpy this, he is organized. Everything had a place. All the stuff i have in a 24 by 32 he has in that 8 by 8!!



there is that old saying "It's not the size of your shop,but how you use it " :msp_wink:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 2, 2013)

DSS said:


> OMG OMG OMG.
> 
> You mean you're gonna keep a saw that wasn't built when LBJ was in office???



Quiet you!

You do realize that some of the old Macs and Homelites I run were made during the Reagan years right? Of course they were _designed_ when LBJ was in office....:jester:



stihl sawing said:


> I noticed all these huskys on the bench needing work, Now Stihl.. the only reason they need a bench is to put gas and oil in it.:msp_tongue:



All the Huskys that have come to my bench needing work have more than done their 'duty' before they came to me (only way I can afford them) and don't owe a thing to anyone. I just bring them back for a 'second tour'. Every Stihl that's crossed my bench either belonged to somebody else to begin with (and went back home)...................or did after I was done with it. Don't make me dig out the nekkid picture of you posing with a big creamsickle...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Quiet you!
> 
> You do realize that some of the old Macs and Homelites I run were made during the Reagan years right? Of course they were _designed_ when LBJ was in office....:jester:
> 
> ...



No. Please don't.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No. Please don't.



And it's even more disturbing then you imagine Randy. From the time before you were here misleading the community with your AM nonsense.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> And it's even more disturbing then you imagine Randy. From the time before you were here misleading the community with your AM nonsense.



So you're saying that this picture you have is 40% more disturbing than an AM picture of SS's ####ty backside?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So you're saying that this picture you have is 40% more disturbing than an AM picture of SS's ####ty backside?


You wasn't supposed to send those to anybody else.:msp_angry:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> You wasn't supposed to send those to anybody else.:msp_angry:



So sorry, but Aaron called me out. He said I was misleading our community by promoting AM nonsense. :msp_sad:

It ain't nonsense if you can back it up. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 2, 2013)

whats disturbing is Aaron has a naked picture of a man with a saw :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> whats disturbing is Aaron has a naked picture of a man with a saw :msp_wink:



SOP for a circus bear in gubermint employ. :msp_wink:


----------



## DSS (Mar 2, 2013)

For the record, the circus bear is FOS. I KNOW he's got an 031. I sent him parts.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 2, 2013)

DSS said:


> For the record, the circus bear is FOS. I KNOW he's got an 031. I sent him parts.



I thought he traded that one to the Dook and made him promise to never tell anyone?


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I thought he traded that one to the Dook and made him promise to never tell anyone?



Do you really believe he didn't have another one? Sheesh!


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So sorry, but Aaron called me out. He said I was misleading our community by promoting AM nonsense. :msp_sad:
> 
> It ain't nonsense if you can back it up. :msp_biggrin:



This one?


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Do you really believe he didn't have another one? Sheesh!



I thought he led a very minimalist lifestyle and only kept one saw around?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> This one?



umm i dont think that xxl shirt you requested the other days going to work Tom ...........but please put one on


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 2, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> umm i dont think that xxl shirt you requested the other days going to work Tom ...........but please put one on



It wasn't to wear, it was to wipe with.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone know where Knox County is?


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Anyone know where Knox County is?



I think that's near 140 Cuddle Lane.


----------



## Sprintcar (Mar 2, 2013)

Anybody heard from the midget pool tournament?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Knox county is south of Terry Landrum's place. Just sayin.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Mar 2, 2013)

All this midget talk leads me to believe we must be racist.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 2, 2013)

I see there's been a lot of bench production here today, only thing on mine was a beer


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So you're saying that this picture *you have* is 40% more disturbing than an AM picture of SS's ####ty backside?





trx250r180 said:


> whats disturbing is Aaron *has* a naked picture of a man with a saw :msp_wink:



LOL. I don't *have* the pic, but I unfortunately do remember it and may be able to find it in a search. 'Twas long before the "new" (green) board was put up, so it's probably archived somewhere. Involved SS holding what I THINK was an 084 or 088 in front of his junk.......with a long bar. Looked to be shot inside somebody's late-'70s living room. He had a #### star mustache. Very disturbing.



DSS said:


> For the record, the circus bear is FOS. I KNOW he's got an 031. I sent him parts.



Nope. All those parts went away Chris. At the time you sent those parts I did still have the saw. I sold it about a year afterwards. Most of them went with the saw (along with an NOS P/C) when I sent it to Terry going on two years ago. The used cylinder from your batch of parts went to another member here last year (can't remember who), and the AF cover from that batch went to the WingNut around that time. I am still often FOS, but not regarding 031's.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> I am often FOS.



Just pared this down to be rid of the non pertinent info. :msp_wink:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just pared this down to be rid of the non pertinent info. :msp_wink:



Tl;dr


----------



## DSS (Mar 2, 2013)

I think the 031 is under his bed. Or cage. Unicycle. Wherever.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Tl;dr



Sure...... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 2, 2013)

*Don't you have an appointment in the morning???*



DSS said:


> I think the 031 is under his bed. Or cage. Unicycle. Wherever.




Time for your checkup Chris.


----------



## DSS (Mar 2, 2013)

Only if she does it. Or you. No that guy. He looks too happy.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Time for your checkup Chris.




Them grinning like that is disturbing. :msp_unsure:


----------



## DSS (Mar 2, 2013)

Translation:
When Randy says disturbing, he means its makin him hawt.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

DSS said:


> Translation:
> When Randy says disturbing, he means its makin him hawt.



You know me too well brody. 

So freaking hawt. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 2, 2013)

Dss knows how to party.............


----------



## Naked Arborist (Mar 3, 2013)

I got stuff to do and stuff.

You guy must all be watching that "New Barn Hawt Phlik"


----------



## Blazin (Mar 3, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Dss knows how to bang a goat.............



Fixed for accuracy umpkin2:


----------



## DSS (Mar 3, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Fixed because I'm an idiot umpkin2:




Really fixed


----------



## Sprintcar (Mar 3, 2013)

SUP tarted peoples?


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 3, 2013)

That guys arm in the cows arse.


----------



## DSS (Mar 3, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> That guys arm in the cows arse.




Bastard had cold hands


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 3, 2013)

DSS said:


> Bastard had cold hands



Rinse them with some bodily fluids, that'll warm the both of you. Or have him use that KY stuff that's for him and her and when you mix them -poof- stuff happens.


----------



## Icehouse (Mar 9, 2013)

icehouse said:


> I've got a straight gassed 61 on the bench, just waiting for 272 P&C and other stuff. Should be fun. My first Husky, so far I like.



Well I couldn't wait for new P&C so got stock piston and cleaned up cylinder. Now what to do, I love this saw and want to keep it. Guess I'll find another carcass and put new P&C on it. Who ever said these Huskys are easy to work on was right, great learning tool this CAD.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 9, 2013)

icehouse said:


> Well I couldn't wait for new P&C so got stock piston and cleaned up cylinder. Now what to do, I love this saw and want to keep it. Guess I'll find another carcass and put new P&C on it. Who ever said these Huskys are easy to work on was right, great learning tool this CAD.



Yep. I love mine. Looking for another cheap 'builder carcass' so I can build one for my buddy and send it to him as a surprise. He sez he's wanted a 266/268/272 for a long time. Hope he ain't reading this....


----------



## lefturnfreek (Mar 10, 2013)

Just some old mag from a pile of scrap. One runs now.

View attachment 283685


----------



## ft. churchill (Mar 10, 2013)

I got the Partner p85 done and running. My next project is a husky 385. It's all burned up, but i've got all the parts together and waiting for a time window to get on it. To add depth to my bench I finally got a super xl-925. I've been wanting one as that's what my Dad and uncle both cut timber with back in the early '70s. Turns out this very saw was my Dad's old saw that he purchased new in 1973. I gave my uncle a husky 61 for this burned up xl-925. He'll be in for a big surprise as he's never run anything newer than the old homie.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

This is what happens when two saws are crammed into a box that's too small.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This is what happens when two saws are crammed into a box that's too small.



Yowch. Those tanks are getting expensive.


----------



## Fire8 (Mar 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This is what happens when two saws are crammed into a box that's too small.



That wouldn't have happen if you didn't hog all the peanuts


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Yowch. Those tanks are getting expensive.



A dealer sent this saw here with a 395XP in the box with it. The owner is working something out with them on that end of it.....in the mean time I just ordered a new tank so the saw doesn't end up sitting around too long. I can't see anything worse than owning a brand new ported 372XP with a hole in the gas tank.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

Fire8 said:


> That wouldn't have happen if you didn't hog all the peanuts



If you look close you can see where the bolt head from the other saw's wrap handle was against the tank.......no peanuts in there at all.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If you look close you can see where the bolt head from the other saw's wrap handle was against the tank.......no peanuts in there at all.



Something similar happened to me when I bought a parts saw from a dealer back east recently, just thrown into a box- no bag, no padding, nothing. It bounced around on the way out here, losing all kinds of parts along the way...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Something similar happened to me when I bought a parts saw from a dealer back east recently, just thrown into a box- no bag, no padding, nothing. It bounced around on the way out here, losing all kinds of parts along the way...



Sort of the way my Simington was packed........some people's kids. :msp_mad:


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> A dealer sent this saw here with a 395XP in the box with it. The owner is working something out with them on that end of it.....in the mean time I just ordered a new tank so the saw doesn't end up sitting around too long. I can't see anything worse than owning a brand new ported 372XP with a hole in the gas tank.





Mastermind said:


> If you look close you can see where the bolt head from the other saw's wrap handle was against the tank.......no peanuts in there at all.



Man, what a bummer. On the bright side, at least you, or the customer didn't get stuck with one of those "jumpy" 461's. I hear they're really tough to get a hold of, when the chain is on backwards.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Man, what a bummer. On the bright side, at least you, or the customer didn't get stuck with one of those "jumpy" 461's. I hear they're really tough to get a hold of, when the chain is on backwards.



The MS461 is an awesome saw......don't add to any misinformation that you encounter out there on the internets and stuff.


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 10, 2013)

IMHO peanuts won't cut it as shipping material, I like to use cardboard, wadded up plastic, bubble wrap, and anything else that you can make the package solid to limit movement of the saw inside. I also insure it for the full amount......


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> IMHO peanuts won't cut it as shipping material, I like to use cardboard, wadded up plastic, bubble wrap, and anything else that you can make the package solid to limit movement of the saw inside. I also insure it for the full amount......



I use lots of different stuff Randy.......but you are dead right about those peanuts. Putting them inside of shopping bags helps.....empty water bottles are good fill too. 

The insurance is a ripoff in my book though......the bastards beat me out of it..... :msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 10, 2013)

You better not just limit the movement of a saw inside a shipping box, you better make sure it does not move at all in any direction. Like up or down nor to any side, jamb them in tight, under pressure if at all possible. I have tried most everything for shipping, not peanuts though, hate those things. Best cheap packing material I have found is wadded/balled up newspaper, not the calenderated type with shiny printing but just plain old newsprint. It won`t shrink, stays put and actually acts a springy cushion, you just lay a layer in the bottom of the box, place the powerhead in and fill all around and tuck balls into all the hollow places til the box is filled just a tad higher than the top, fold down and tape the flaps very well. The saw should have at least 1 1/2 -2" of cushioning all around it to protect it from shipping damage. For a really rare or expensive saw the placing the powerhead in a new garbage bag, squeeze it tight around the powerhead with the top still opened to get all the air out, fold the top over and around the saw as well, tie off the end.Place a sheet of 1 1/2" styrofoam pink or blue in the bottom of the box, the powerhead on top of that and apply the foam to completely surround the powerhead in the bag til the box is full or let the foam set up and fill the rest of the way up with wadded up newsprint. This is just about bomb proof.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 10, 2013)

Another method we use a lot is the box inside a box separated by styrofoam all around,top bottom and sides. Remember, there is no up or down to a shipper!












This is the box that was inside the outer box, styrofoam taped to its top,


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sort of the way my Simington was packed........some people's kids. :msp_mad:



Speaking of Simington did you get yours setup yet?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Mar 10, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> IMHO peanuts won't cut it as shipping material, I like to use cardboard, wadded up plastic, bubble wrap, and anything else that you can make the package solid to limit movement of the saw inside. I also insure it for the full amount......



So how did that packing job hold up on the 325? :question::fingers-crossed: 

I still dont know how it weighed 10lbs more then most of my shipments. Must have weighed it while my arm was still relaxing on box.


----------



## husky01 (Mar 10, 2013)

Look around for old foam beds, cut them up and put them in the box


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> Speaking of Simington did you get yours setup yet?



Sir Yes Sir.


----------



## Showme (Mar 10, 2013)

I got a little Poulan shipped to me that just had a dog food bag stuffed in the box. It didn't even start to protect the saw. The clutch cover was broken when I got it. I called the seller and he said oh that's fine I've got in insured for more that I sold it to you for so just keep it and I'll refund what you paid. I bought a new clutch cover and I guess we're both happy. I am at least.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sir Yes Sir.



I have to admit the one I got sure puts a smile on my face and so does the chain is produces. I think I am going to try a blue ceramic.

Sounds like old military training talk. Sir yes Sir. 

Well how do you like it?


----------



## young (Mar 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The MS461 is an awesome saw......don't add to any misinformation that you encounter out there on the internets and stuff.



no they are turds. dont get one.:spam:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> I have to admit the one I got sure puts a smile on my face and so does the chain is produces. I think I am going to try a blue ceramic.
> 
> Sounds like old military training talk. Sir yes Sir.
> 
> Well how do you like it?



Not military training.......I was a bad boy growing up.......my antics landed me in reformatory school. :msp_sad:

I like it fine....we have both the grey and salmon stones. It's a damn fine way to do a chain.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 10, 2013)

Anna and I finally have fish in our tank.

[video=youtube_share;NwkmtThV1s8]http://youtu.be/NwkmtThV1s8[/video]


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 10, 2013)

What no angel fish!!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 10, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> What no angel fish!!



We have one in the 20G on her dresser.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 10, 2013)

This all came from the air filter and air box on one TS420 cutoff saw I serviced today....


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 10, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> This all came from the air filter and air box on one TS420 cutoff saw....



I'm guessing it didn't run so good...


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Anna and I finally have fish in our tank.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;NwkmtThV1s8]http://youtu.be/NwkmtThV1s8[/video]



Brad, gonna have to feed them a little more before they are filet'n size, too small to fry or make a gumbo with right now.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Mar 10, 2013)

I had a poulan 475 shipped from a site member here and it was PHO with no tank in a Empty box :msp_confused:. About cried when I seen the right rear AV mount broken off. Dumbazz 

I rednecked fixed for now and it's holding great. But I know who will get it done right the next time around IF needed.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 10, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> I'm guessing it didn't run so good...



No it ran fine actually, used it last on Friday. The ts420 has a good air filter system, the best out of all the others we've tried IMO. I was amazed to see that much #### come out of it...it hasn't been neglected either lol.


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 10, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> So how did that packing job hold up on the 325? :question::fingers-crossed:
> 
> I still dont know how it weighed 10lbs more then most of my shipments. Must have weighed it while my arm was still relaxing on box.



Yep, 325 was packed just fine, nothing broke so it was fine.......


----------



## cobey (Mar 10, 2013)

108 dolmar ...resting in peices :frown: I cleaned it and found out it had a case repair that messed up where the spikes were supossed to be, bad oil pump, 
good compression.. bad crank seals. would sell it but its worthless because of shipping 

and 2 xl12's one locked up, one in peices trying to get it to run but it really needs a complete teardown 
and im not sure how much i want to put in this saw, they had a hard life!!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 10, 2013)

Haha, Just realized this isn't 2-15-13 !! 

I gotta get with the times lol!


----------



## showrguy (Mar 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> We have one in the 20G on her dresser.



brad, 
that orange sichlid you have will get BIG, and before you know it all your little fish will be gone..

i've had 2 of em, they both died of old age (i think) by old age, i mean about 12-13 yrs..

the largest of the two was about 2" thick, 8" long, and about 6" high..... he/it barely fit into a 2LB coffee can when i "fished" em out...
they get really aggressive too...... like, try (and succeed) to bite your hand/fingers when your in there...


----------



## logging22 (Mar 10, 2013)

Big azz Hornet! Heavy weight, old school, PIA. It does run, but having carb issues. Have my feelers out in another thread for help.:msp_tongue:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Cleaned shop today. Got half a dozen or so saws out and fired up (weather was nice). Clutch tool came in for the 1050 Super, so I will more than likely check that out this week.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 11, 2013)

Just finished a Stihl 015AV, wired up a new kill switch, 4 more to go. Stihl 032-putting in ignition chip which I'm waiting for, I hope the Nova II will work. Homelite VI944, leaked fuel and weak clutch springs. Skil/Poulan 3400 just needs cleaning up and maybe a new air filter cover. Husqvarna 350, new ring and gotta find a few minor parts which I didn't get with the saw. None of these are big hurry items, fix them when I feel like it. I've got about all my trees cut up and firewood for a couple more years.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 11, 2013)

mad murdock said:


> Doing some TLC on my PM700. Fixing the muffler, going to fab a new exhaust reed, and general revamp the muffler.



What are you using to fab the muffler reed?


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 11, 2013)

View attachment 283968


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 11, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> View attachment 283968



Nice! What are those angley bits for with the wing nuts on them?


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 11, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Nice! What are those angley bits for with the wing nuts on them?



Those have a small diamond tip on them and they are used to dress the grinding wheel to the desired angle and width. There is alot of little settings on this thing, but once it is dialed in it sure makes a nice chain.


----------



## young (Mar 11, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> View attachment 283968



new?


----------



## DSS (Mar 11, 2013)

young said:


> new?



Asian?
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 11, 2013)

young said:


> new?




Yes Young I got it about 2 weeks ago. I hand filed a couple of chains from round ground chisel to square and got hooked on the cutting ability of the chain. So I sprang for a square grinder.

Simington 451c


----------



## young (Mar 11, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> Yes Young I got it about 2 weeks ago. I hand filed a couple of chains from round ground chisel to square and got hooked on the cutting ability of the chain. So I sprang for a square grinder.
> 
> Simington 451c



cool beans. didnt want a silvey?


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 11, 2013)

young said:


> cool beans. didnt want a silvey?



Simington was offering a pretty good deal on the grinder and I really do not know the status of silvey. This grinder does just about everything I want so I am pretty happy with the choice.


----------



## young (Mar 11, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> Simington was offering a pretty good deal on the grinder and I really do not know the status of silvey. This grinder does just about everything I want so I am pretty happy with the choice.



less then what they have on their website?


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

young said:


> less then what they have on their website?



You sure do ask a lot of questions.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 12, 2013)

14 saws hit my bench this last month (4 different brands) 4 complete rebuilds and most just a plain tuneup and cleaning to get ready for this season firewood gathering :msp_wink:

I kinda liked doing the 044 this month they had a parts saw because the case was cracked and I got that saw for a parts saw now with a nice cylinder out of the deal

View attachment 284161


Nothing wrong with this 10 mm 044 cylinder just a little dirty :msp_smile:


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 12, 2013)

Husky 340 that is getting cleaned up and fixing the "no spark" issue.
Mac 610 this is getting cleaned up and fuel line replacement.

I love working on saws after work.
Relaxing and takes my mind off of work...


----------



## BigDaddyR (Mar 14, 2013)

A friends Craftsman 55CC that's not starting. Most likely just bad gas but I'm replacing plug, fuel filter and possibly fuel line as the line is too short to pull out of the tank. Have to pick up a pair of hemostat pliers to try to get enough through and hold it in place. 

Also have a stripped muffler bolt. Square bolt that slides into cylinder. Anyone have an idea where to get a new one?

Oh yeah. He's going to give me another saw that doesn't run as a thanks. I have no idea what it is and don't really care. A new free saw is a happy me. 














Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2013)

BigDaddyR said:


> A friends Craftsman 55CC that's not starting. Most likely just bad gas but I'm replacing plug, fuel filter and possibly fuel line as the line is too short to pull out of the tank. Have to pick up a pair of hemostat pliers to try to get enough through and hold it in place.
> 
> Also have a stripped muffler bolt. Square bolt that slides into cylinder. Anyone have an idea where to get a new one?
> 
> ...




Use a regular bolt and reshape the head......


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 14, 2013)

BigDaddyR said:


> A friends Craftsman 55CC that's not starting. Most likely just bad gas but I'm replacing plug, fuel filter and possibly fuel line as the line is too short to pull out of the tank. Have to pick up a pair of hemostat pliers to try to get enough through and hold it in place.
> 
> Also have a stripped muffler bolt. Square bolt that slides into cylinder. Anyone have an idea where to get a new one?
> 
> ...



Your friend should consider getting rid of that saw. I don't think they're bad saws but I absolutely could not get parts for mine. The bar oiler went bad on mine and I looked everywhere, including Sears, MTD,(the manufacturer) and McCulloch, none had parts for this saw even though it's not that old. I sold mine for parts.


----------



## hoeyrd2110 (Mar 15, 2013)

just revived my 3800 did alittle MM to it fresh lines i gotta get a 20" for it though the 24" i had on it was just to mess around with it.

View attachment 284615


next up 335xpt...little PITA saw but they do run pretty good when they do run right...and they bring alot of money:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 15, 2013)

I still have the same ones on the bench that I had last week. Snow and not well heated buildings aren't helping but as I said there is no hurry. Saws might end up on ebay or down at the neighbor's anyway...


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=284626&stc=1&d=1363326932

In a studio apartment I don't have a bench, I have a kitchen counter, and a patio railing.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 15, 2013)

I decided to go have a look see in a 2 cycle repair shop yesterday while I was waiting for new wheel bearing assemblies, and shocks to be installed on my truck. Apparently this saw was abandoned by the previous owner 9 months ago who didn't want to pay his meager repair bill.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=284627&stc=1&d=1363327448


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 15, 2013)

How many bearings duzzit have?


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 15, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> How many bearings duzzit have?



Funny you should ask. I opened it up, and some dumbass put two in there.............WTF!?! So much for it being "rare".:msp_angry:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Funny you should ask. I opened it up, and some dumbass put two in there.............WTF!?! So much for it being "rare".:msp_angry:



Did you pick that up for Aaron? I heard he has been longing for something to replace his beloved 031.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=284626&stc=1&d=1363326932
> 
> In a studio apartment I don't have a bench, I have a kitchen counter, and a patio railing.



How much longer, until you're done with your new album?


----------



## DSS (Mar 15, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Did you pick hat be up for Aaron? I heard he has been longing for something to replace his beloved 031.




We gonna need a translation on the first sentence. Something about a circus bear choosing a new hat.


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 15, 2013)

DSS said:


> We gonna need a translation on the first sentence. Something about a circus bear choosing a new hat.



He was typing like the dh.


----------



## DSS (Mar 15, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> He was typing like the dh.




I better not find out he IS the Duh, or I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 15, 2013)

DSS said:


> We gonna need a translation on the first sentence. Something about a circus bear choosing a new hat.



I think I may have had a mini-stroke. In my brain this time, instead of my pants.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 15, 2013)

DSS said:


> I better not find out he IS the Duh, or I'm gonna be pissed.



Impossible, I've never spent the night at the Cuddle Lane love shack.


----------



## DSS (Mar 15, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Impossible, I've never spent the night at the Cuddle Lane love shack.




Allegedly


----------



## BigDaddyR (Mar 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Use a regular bolt and reshape the head......



That makes so much sense esp since they are NLA per the site and the parts place I stopped at last night. Thanks for the idea.



a. palmer jr. said:


> Your friend should consider getting rid of that saw. I don't think they're bad saws but I absolutely could not get parts for mine. The bar oiler went bad on mine and I looked everywhere, including Sears, MTD,(the manufacturer) and McCulloch, none had parts for this saw even though it's not that old. I sold mine for parts.



This saw is barely used. Piston and cylinder look new. Probably only gets a few hours of run time a year, if that. When something breaks on it that we can't get a part for then I'll tell him he's donating it to me as a "parts" saw and tell him to buy a new one. Till then I'll fix it and send it back. I'm going to have him use Tru Fuel from now on and run it empty when he's done with it.

The parts place I stopped at last night said it looked like it was made by Ryobi for Sears. MTD wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> I decided to go have a look see in a 2 cycle repair shop yesterday while I was waiting for new wheel bearing assemblies, and shocks to be installed on my truck. Apparently this saw was abandoned by the previous owner 9 months ago who didn't want to pay his meager repair bill.



That's a damn nice saw. 



thomas1 said:


> Impossible, I've never spent the night at the Cuddle Lane love shack.



Yet. You've not spent the night there YET. You too will be assimilated. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's a damn nice saw.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet. You've not spent the night there YET. You too will be assimilated. :msp_sneaky:



I ain't gonna be ass-nothin' at your place.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I ain't gonna be ass-nothin' at your place.



I'd screw Jon outta that 041 Super in a heartbeat.......just sayin. :cool2:


----------



## excess650 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's a damn nice saw.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet. You've not spent the night there YET. You too will be assimilated. :msp_sneaky:




....banjo music :msp_scared:


<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1tqxzWdKKu8?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## excess650 (Mar 15, 2013)

200T that fell from a moving truck :msp_confused:


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 15, 2013)

Trying to bring a Poulan 3400 back to life. Done a little painting on bar and clutch cover, trying to fix a gas tank leak, then on to the carburetor and fuel lines, saw already has good spark and compression.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 15, 2013)

excess650 said:


> ....banjo music :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1tqxzWdKKu8?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



*My* two favorite things in that movie are the 'Dueling Banjos' scene (of course) and the International Scout that Burt Reynolds drives. You guys can keep the 'squeal like a pig' stuff.....


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2013)

1122 series...................


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 15, 2013)

got room for another one ? View attachment 284706


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> got room for another one ? View attachment 284706



Sure........bring it.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sure........bring it.



i dont think he likes turtles ............


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> 1122 series...................



Those 660's are nice, but I heard an Echo 670 is faster in the hard cut, and not as "jumpy". Which makes sense, since it's got higher numbers in its name.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 15, 2013)

Got one of two 395's rebuilt both are well used stump saws from a tree company. 

It got new Meteor piston, coil, carb kit, hoses, AND base gasket

How I found the base gasket, no idea how it didn't toast the saw. 











Needs skip chain the full comp was jamming with chips in the ash I was testing it in.


----------



## Fire8 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> 1122 series...................



I would like to think that my piece crap saw is in there


----------



## sgrizz (Mar 15, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Those 660's are nice, but I heard an Echo 670 is faster in the hard cut, and not as "jumpy". Which makes sense, since it's got higher numbers in its name.



I would rather take one of those slower and jumpy saws any day over a echo 670 turd.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 15, 2013)

sgrizz said:


> I would rather take one of those slower and jumpy saws any day over a echo 670 turd.



Whatever. So what part of PA are you from? Do you live near echo670? Your sense of humor is on par with his.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2013)

Fire8 said:


> I would like to think that my piece crap saw is in there



Yeppers


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2013)

372 week......


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> 372 week......



Did you find one for yourself?


----------



## Blazin (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> 372 week......



What's the pack of rubbers hanging to the right for


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Did you find one for yourself?



I've got 4 of em. :msp_smile:



Blazin said:


> What's the pack of rubbers hanging to the right for



I can't say. That's private. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've got 4 of em. :msp_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say. That's private. :msp_biggrin:



Greedy bastard!


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> 372 week......



I must say that is pretty neat looking with all that orange lined up there ready to be worked on.


I installed my blue wheel and in the process of dressing it for grinding.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 21, 2013)

do the xpw tops fit the late model saws ?


----------



## Fire8 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> 1122 series...................



Where did the orange and whites go did they get move to the rear


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2013)

Fire8 said:


> Where did the orange and whites go did they get move to the rear



They're all done,


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> They're all done,



Muffler mod and shave half the flywheel key?


----------



## Fire8 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> They're all done,



How did the 650 turn out


----------



## huskydude (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Muffler mod and shave half the flywheel key?



i heard get better rpms if shave 40% of the key not half


----------



## DSS (Mar 21, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> i heard get better rpms if shave 40% of the key not half




Only in the HARDCUT.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> 372 week......


----------



## DSS (Mar 21, 2013)

Blazin said:


> What's the pack of rubbers hanging to the right for



Traction


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2013)

Fire8 said:


> How did the 650 turn out



It sounds great.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It sounds great.



On a scale of 10 to 40, 40 being the lowest, how much better would you rate the sound?


----------



## DSS (Mar 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> On a scale of 10 to 40, 40 being the lowest, how much better would you rate the sound?




68.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Mar 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> On a scale of 10 to 40, 40 being the lowest, how much better would you rate the sound?



infinity+1


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> 68.



Does he owe you 1?


----------



## DSS (Mar 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Does he owe you 1?




Yeah. He slipped. ####ing radial tires


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> 68.



I concur.


----------



## DSS (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I put out on the first date.




Yeah we know.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Yeah we know.



:sweet_kiss:


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 21, 2013)

I have on my bench an 056 Stihl with no spark, 350 Husqvarna needing about everything, 032 Stihl no spark again, 944VI Homelite, gas leak. At least I got the Skil 1641/Poulan 3400 going. Been too cold to get out in the semi-heated shop and work on them.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 21, 2013)

Just one saw waiting for parts there back ordered till tomorrow :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Fire8 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It sounds great.



Sound great but how about the rest of the story


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 22, 2013)

Fire8 said:


> Sound great but how about the rest of the story



I've yet to make a cut. I've been busy. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Fire8 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've yet to make a cut. I've been busy. :msp_ohmy:



I understand no problem


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've yet to make a cut. I've been busy. :msp_ohmy:



Randy busy... no say it ain't so... 






P.S. I got a nice saw in the mail today :msp_biggrin:


----------



## gmax (Mar 22, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Randy busy... no say it ain't so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know the rules... photos or it didn't happen :yoyo:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 22, 2013)

gmax said:


> You know the rules... photos or it didn't happen :yoyo:



Haha Wayne... I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 22, 2013)

These two arrived yesterday. My end of a trade deal. Homelite 2000A and McCulloch Super 250. Haven't had time to do anything with them yet. They'll be good runners with new lines, carb kits, and other minor stuff. Will probably replace the crank seals on the Homelite.



















Tore down a PM850. Soaking the parts now. Will be reassembled with new rings, crank seals, gaskets, AV mounts, lines, and such. P/C are in great shape. LOTS of pitch to soak off...


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 22, 2013)

gmax said:


> You know the rules... photos or it didn't happen :yoyo:



Here ya go


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Here ya go



does it smell like oranges? lol


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 22, 2013)

young said:


> does it smell like oranges? lol



Why yes, it actually does... :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mmmm stainless muff im thinking 261,441C


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 22, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Mmmm stainless muff im thinking 261,441C



Good eye Andrew :msp_wink:


----------



## gmax (Mar 22, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Here ya go



Thanks Rudi...that's a fine looking decal you have there :msp_unsure:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 22, 2013)

gmax said:


> Thanks Rudi...that's a fine looking decal you have there :msp_unsure:



Yeah Randy had a pretty good pie for decal deal going. :biggrin:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 22, 2013)

So more info is required ?.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 22, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> So more info is required ?.



I'll try and make some videos on the weekend.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 22, 2013)

Fire8 said:


> I understand no problem



We will be dropping a big tree in the coming week. I'll be outta the shop and making some cuts. 



Rudolf73 said:


> I'll try and make some videos on the weekend.



Does that turd even run? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 22, 2013)

nice sticker ,whats under the hood ?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 22, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> nice sticker ,whats under the hood ?



Chainsaw.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Chainsaw.


classic.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



Fixed.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Chainsaw.



smart alec :msp_sneaky:


----------



## DSS (Mar 22, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Fixed.




Get well soon Vandelay.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Mar 22, 2013)

Remington SL-9 pretty sure it has a wornout clutch and a bad gasket between the carb and the mounting surface. Now I just need to find the parts,...and the time. God help me I love it so.


----------



## Fire8 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We will be dropping a big tree in the coming week. I'll be outta the shop and making some cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that turd even run? :msp_unsure:



Ill be waiting for before and after break or in
Randy


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Does that turd even run? :msp_unsure:



Oh yeah :cool2:


----------



## workshop (Mar 22, 2013)

Dolmar 111 in the disassembly and cleaning process.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sprintcar (Mar 22, 2013)

Homelite Super EZ. If I could just met wemmen like that years ago.

Need a coil.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 22, 2013)

Sprintcar said:


> Homelite Super EZ. If I could just met wemmen like that years ago.
> 
> Need a coil.



Switch em to points.........it just takes a simple crankshaft swap.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 22, 2013)

Fried 570. Lucky for me i have a OEM cylinder laying about and stuff.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 22, 2013)

Finally got the 350 Husky out of the shop, just about as much in parts as saw is worth. On to the 056 Stihl, took it just about all apart to get to the coil and plug wire, had very brittle and shorted kill switch wire plus the plug wire was about as brittle. I'm gonna try to just change the two wires out and see if that cures the no spark problem. If not it might get more expensive...


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff Lary said:


> Remington SL-9 pretty sure it has a wornout clutch and a bad gasket between the carb and the mounting surface. Now I just need to find the parts,...and the time. God help me I love it so.



IIRC you may be able to use some XL-12 clutch parts on that SL-9. I may be able to provide those for ya....



Mastermind said:


> Switch em to points.........it just takes a simple crankshaft swap.



Or you can cheat and use a Nova module with a points coil. Saves the trouble of swapping in a points saw crank...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 22, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> IIRC you may be able to use some XL-12 clutch parts on that SL-9. I may be able to provide those for ya....
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can cheat and use a Nova module with a points coil. Saves the trouble of swapping in a points saw crank...



Ditto on the Nova module..those work good! The Nova II is a bit smaller if you need the space.


----------



## Sprintcar (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh yeah, an Echo 330T. What a POS this thing is.

Oops, didn't mean to piss off the Echo tribe.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 23, 2013)

Sprintcar said:


> Oh yeah, an Echo 330T. What a POS this thing is.
> 
> Oops, didn't mean to piss off the Echo tribe.



:angry2:


----------



## Macman125 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sprintcar said:


> Oh yeah, an Echo 330T. What a POS this thing is.
> 
> Oops, didn't mean to piss off the Echo tribe.



Say what ye will my echo cuts just fine.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;QwoXAtCSq_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwoXAtCSq_I[/video]


----------



## young (Mar 23, 2013)

dont yall know, echos smash stihls all day long. ask member *echo670*

plus 461s are super turds anyway.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 23, 2013)

young said:


> dont yall know, echos smash stihls all day long. ask member *echo670*
> 
> plus Asians are super turds anyway.



Fixed


----------



## mweba (Mar 23, 2013)

young said:


> dont yall know, echos smash stihls all day long. ask member *echo670[/B
> 
> plus 461s are super turds anyway.*


*

Who was that box addressed to?*


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 23, 2013)

The next weld job. 







View attachment 286214


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 23, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> The next weld job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be nice if you'd show us a step-by-step of you doing it. I've always been interested in welding but I only have an AC/DC stick welder...can't do much on mag alloy with that.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 23, 2013)

F​


a. palmer jr. said:


> Be nice if you'd show us a step-by-step of you doing it. I've always been interested in welding but I only have an AC/DC stick welder...can't do much on mag alloy with that.



I am afraid your right on the stick welder. I do not have a video camera to show the actual welding.


----------



## ckelp (Mar 23, 2013)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Be nice if you'd show us a step-by-step of you doing it. I've always been interested in welding but I only have an AC/DC stick welder...can't do much on mag alloy with that.



you need a TIG that can do AC high frequency continues, not just start.
it's not the cheepet thing to weld one pound of filler rod costs atlest $100 so you better pick it up quick


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 23, 2013)

ckelp said:


> you need a TIG that can do AC high frequency continues, not just start.
> it's not the cheepet thing to weld one pound of filler rod costs atlest $100 so you better pick it up quick



You pretty much nailed it.


----------



## ft. churchill (Mar 23, 2013)

Just completed a muffler mod on my Partner P85. I had done the typical tricks to the jug when I rebuilt it, but it seemed that it did not run as good as I thought it would. The inside of the muffler was one of those ones with a pipe extension of the exhaust port that ends at the front wall of the muffler and has about 20 or 30 little holes in the top and bottom. The cross sectional area of the sum of the lil' holes was about 70% of the port size. I thought it would be ok. What I did was cut a huge window in the top of the muffler to be able to access the insides, took the top of the perforated "pipe" out and then made a huge hole in the floor of the "pipe" as well. Now the exhaust gasses can exit the jug and into the muffler without going thru all of the lil' holes. Back pressure is controlled by the two factory outlets, about the size of a quarter. When I was done cutting the guts out of it, then I mig welded the window back up in the outer wall of the muffler can. Boy o mighty does it run now.


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 23, 2013)

Lots of saw bits. Last weekend was a cutting trip. 

Today was saw cleaning day. 

Got the 340 clean, sans bar which needs a dressing and chain sharpening. Then it can go back together to await its next trip. 

The 576 is half cleaned up, sans B & C which need dressing/sharpening. Then it too can go away. 

And the emu legs 261 which decided it doesn't want to work when the oil filler cap broke off as I was checking and filling the bar oil prior to cutting last weekend. New cap(s) on order from Baileys, along with other "necessary" stuff :msp_wink:

Probably finish 2 of them over Easter. The parts for the 261 are probably more like 3-4 weeks away.


----------



## knothole (Mar 23, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Anna and I finally have fish in our tank.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;NwkmtThV1s8]http://youtu.be/NwkmtThV1s8[/video]



Beautiful tank!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello,hello,hello,helloecho.....


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 23, 2013)

Man I have slept since 2-15, can't remember that long ago (age?)

I did get an SD 120 super off the shelf yesterday, fueled it up and proceded to cut all the ornamental grasses down.

It's been getting down into the teens at night, but them dudes know spring is coming. They are already shooting out some green!

Now we need some warmth and a little break from the moisture, so I can get the garden spot worked up.

Gonna be a busy time around here in a few weeks.


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 23, 2013)

Damitalltohell,

The weather guessers just said we will be getting a foot of snow Sunday through Monday.

Couple that with 30 MPH winds, flat open areas,,,,,,,,,,,, guess I better go out and put that new fuel pump in the old Dodge.

It's been sitting with the tank on the floor for a week, just don't like laying on me back on the cold concrete, but duty calls!

Last year it was in the 70s and 80s on this date.


----------



## whatscooking (Mar 23, 2013)

Sealing a diff from a R65LS


----------



## hqv (Mar 23, 2013)

Just finished 357xp.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm taking today off to get in a sweatlodge. :msp_wink:


----------



## ft. churchill (Mar 23, 2013)

Randy, while your sweating out the poisons of this world, I'll be sweating over my Dad's old timber falling saw that I just got a couple of weeks ago. It's a super xl 925 that he bought new in Colorado about '72 or '73. I just got all of the parts I need to restore it to its former glory.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 23, 2013)

ft. churchill said:


> Randy, while your sweating out the poisons of this world, I'll be sweating over my Dad's old timber falling saw that I just got a couple of weeks ago. It's a super xl 925 that he bought new in Colorado about '72 or '73. I just got all of the parts I need to restore it to its former glory.



We've got a nice 925 that we have no time to finish....... :msp_unsure:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 23, 2013)

ft. churchill said:


> Randy, while your sweating out the poisons of this world, I'll be sweating over my Dad's old timber falling saw that I just got a couple of weeks ago. It's a super xl 925 that he bought new in Colorado about '72 or '73. I just got all of the parts I need to restore it to its former glory.



I've gotta get to putting a new piston/rings and a crank seals in my SXL-925W. Great saws. Got about 4-5 saws ahead of it in 'line' however...



Mastermind said:


> We've got a nice 925 that we have no time to finish....... :msp_unsure:



You sir need to MAKE time to get that one done.


----------



## Simonizer (Mar 23, 2013)

Four 372's to mod. Occupied right now by my new (very old) lathe. 1947 Southbend 9" with 4ft bed. Taper attachment, every bell and whistle you can think of. You Americans made beautiful equipment in 1947, every movement and control is smoother than glass. So stoked that I gave my King 10"x 22" gearhead lathe to a friend. No disrespect to Chinese equipment but,......ok sorry yes,...it is junk compared to an old Southbend.


----------



## naturelover (Mar 23, 2013)

A new addition to the Ranger....

Plate for the rusted spring hanger.






Had to get a shot with the IR air grinder. Someone threw that thing in the junk, buddy got it for me, so it was a freebie along with a sander and a drill. Only thing I could find was wrong with it was the gear nut had come loose. Took it all apart, cleaned it up and runs great, cept or the compressor has no chance to keep up with it.

Why would you throw it away over a loose nut...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 23, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> You pretty much nailed it.



At my age I wasn't going to go out and buy any fancy equipment to weld what little I would have to weld, I was just interested in the process and thought others might be too. I really didn't mean for you to make a video, just a few pics along with a description of the process. I usually weld all I need to with my little Hobart AC/DC but I haven't welded anything for over a year..I'm sorta easing into retirement..


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm taking today off to get in a sweatlodge. :msp_wink:



code for going back to the flying J to shower with some truckers :msp_wink:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 23, 2013)

Simonizer said:


> Four 372's to mod. Occupied right now by my new (very old) lathe. 1947 Southbend 9" with 4ft bed. Taper attachment, every bell and whistle you can think of. You Americans made beautiful equipment in 1947, every movement and control is smoother than glass. So stoked that I gave my King 10"x 22" gearhead lathe to a friend. No disrespect to Chinese equipment but,......ok sorry yes,...it is junk compared to an old Southbend.



I agree with you %100 in my book old is better come equipment if it was taken care of. A few months back I picked up a very nice 1946 Logan 10"x24" lathe and love it. A little small for some but perfect for me.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 23, 2013)

1. Craftsman 3.7 Roper built
2. Homelite SEZA
3. homelite EZA
4. 2 - Olympyk 264F
Others waiting their turns. Don't know what's the deal with me. Always tell myself to not open more saws before I finish some up but I never pay attention to myself. Oh yeah got a magnalite sauce pan gotta make a handle for


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 23, 2013)

Simonizer said:


> Four 372's to mod. Occupied right now by my new (very old) lathe. 1947 Southbend 9" with 4ft bed. Taper attachment, every bell and whistle you can think of. You Americans made beautiful equipment in 1947, every movement and control is smoother than glass. So stoked that I gave my King 10"x 22" gearhead lathe to a friend. No disrespect to Chinese equipment but,......ok sorry yes,...it is junk compared to an old Southbend.



Here is a 1925 Southbend. 1925 Southbend Metal Lathe
Looks like they must last for ever.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm taking today off to get in a sweatlodge. :msp_wink:


Sooo you spendin the day with DSS in the hot tub.


----------



## DSS (Mar 23, 2013)

He couldn't handle me. Be one dead hillbilly


----------



## BigDaddyR (Mar 30, 2013)

My Husky 365 that dies when you point it nose down in about 2 seconds. 

Craftsman 55cc that starts well, idles well, no change in RPM'S with saw in any position.

I know, needs pressure/vac test but does this symptom seem to indicate anything particular to anyone?

Cuts good 1st cut, 2nd cut boggs a little and by 3rd cut tries to die unless you give it 30 seconds then rinse and repeat. Runs great WOT?

Low side jet clogged?


Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2013)

BigDaddyR said:


> My Husky 365 that dies when you point it nose down in about 2 seconds.
> 
> Craftsman 55cc that starts well, idles well, no change in RPM'S with saw in any position.
> 
> ...




Did you try and just richen up the low side?

Husky might have the filter hung up in the tank.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Mar 30, 2013)

DSS said:


> Did you try and just richen up the low side?
> 
> Husky might have the filter hung up in the tank.



I will try to richen up the low side a little more on the Craftsman. When I got it to work on both hi and low adj were all the way rich up to the limiters. I will most likely remove the limiters also.

On my Husky I think th filter is okay. I has a little bit of a wandering idle until it's warmed up. Like I said warm or cold likes to die pointed nose down. I will double check the filter but not sure that's it. If it was an air leak what area might that indicate?


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2013)

BigDaddyR said:


> I will try to richen up the low side a little more on the Craftsman. When I got it to work on both hi and low adj were all the way rich up to the limiters. I will most likely remove the limiters also.
> 
> 
> 
> On my Husky I think th filter is okay. I has a little bit of a wandering idle until it's warmed up. Like I said warm or cold likes to die pointed nose down. I will double check the filter but not sure that's it. If it was an air leak what area might that indicate?




Yeah, take those limiters out. Its probably just starving for fuel. 

I'm not really a husky guy. Does it die if you turn it on its side?


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2013)

First thing I'd look at would be fuel and impulse lines. Most likely fuel. Pinhole prob.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 30, 2013)

DSS said:


> I'm not really a husky guy.



No ####, you're a midget.


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> No ####, you're a midget.




You're such a fag.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 30, 2013)

BigDaddyR said:


> My Husky 365 that dies when you point it nose down in about 2 seconds.
> 
> Craftsman 55cc that starts well, idles well, no change in RPM'S with saw in any position.
> 
> ...



For the Craftsman, could be a tank venting issue too. Also, the fuel line could have a leak in it. Same with the impulse line if that saw has one. Finally..........the pump side diaphragm in the carb could be going out and/or there could be crap (water, sawdust, etc) on the screen in the carb.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 30, 2013)

DSS said:


> You're such a fag.



Out of respect to Mastermind I am not going to engage you on this debate.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 30, 2013)

BigDaddyR said:


> My Husky 365 that dies when you point it nose down in about 2 seconds.
> 
> Craftsman 55cc that starts well, idles well, no change in RPM'S with saw in any position.
> 
> ...



Sounds more to me like a partially clogged fuel filter or a slightly bad tank vent.


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Out of respect to Mastermind I am not going to engage you on this debate.




I can live with that


----------



## excess650 (Mar 30, 2013)

DSS said:


> He couldn't handle me. Be one dead hillbilly



Hillbilly would be a compliment. We already saw the video of you assaulting him... 

[video=youtube;z2OWxqvchGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2OWxqvchGU[/video][/QUOTE]

...or were you extracting revenge for the other assaulted critters?


----------



## logging22 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yesterday a poulan 306a arrived. What a pain in the azz. Needs everything.:help:


----------



## moody (Mar 30, 2013)

logging22 said:


> Yesterday a poulan 306a arrived. What a pain in the azz. Needs everything.:help:



I got the carb in the mail. Thanks a lot. It's sitting next to my degree wheel and waiting on a intake to show up. From the looks of it I'll have maybe one or two days to get it ready for the GTG. I've got to fab up a new top cover yet. But that won't take me long it's going to be made out of fiberglass. It'll take me a day to port it and all that good stuff. Can we say sick day this week ?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Stihl 039*

Picked it up at the flea market this morning (Stihl 039). Lots of compression, obviously not scored (but I took the muffler off for 100% assurance). The back handle/top cover is cracked like it may have been dropped). Therefore, I am looking for a nice matching pair -- back handle/top cover and filter box. Happy Easter!


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2013)

logging22 said:


> Yesterday a poulan 306a arrived. What a pain in the azz. Needs everything.:help:




I got a few parts kicking around.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 30, 2013)

DSS said:


> I got a few parts kicking around.



Thanks Chris. What i meant by everything, is the usual. Fuel lines, seals, carb kit, etc... Saw is in really good shape otherwise. Still got the paint on it even.:msp_tongue:


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2013)

logging22 said:


> Thanks Chris. What i meant by everything, is the usual. Fuel lines, seals, carb kit, etc... Saw is in really good shape otherwise. Still got the paint on it even.:msp_tongue:




Yeah I wish Poulan would have taught Pioneer how to paint saws. 
I picked up a parts saw and a runner last weekend plus I already had a project saw, so now I got 2 1/2 of them.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay, update on the Craftsman is found the intake boot spring that holds it to the air filter old and loose letting in lots of sawdust probably clogging the carb up. Removed and cleaned the carb. Managed to break the end piece to the throttle cable. Looks like lead. What will fix this best? JB Weld?

Photo







Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 2, 2013)

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay, update on the Craftsman is found the intake boot spring that holds it to the air filter old and loose letting in lots of sawdust probably clogging the carb up. Removed and cleaned the carb. Managed to break the end piece to the throttle cable. Looks like lead. *What will fix this best?* JB Weld?
> 
> Photo
> 
> ...



A replacement part. What saw is this again?


----------



## BigDaddyR (Apr 2, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> a replacement part. What saw is this again?



black 2005 55 cc craftsman. Throttle cable end


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 2, 2013)

BigDaddyR said:


> black 2005 55 cc craftsman. Throttle cable end



You can't order one of those from the Sears? I don't think thats a Poulan, IIRC.

Plenty of them around that are still runners, oil pumps go out an the saw still runs fine. Oil pumps are NLA.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 2, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> You can't order one of those from the Sears? I don't think thats a Poulan, IIRC.
> 
> Plenty of them around that are still runners, oil pumps go out an the saw still runs fine. Oil pumps are NLA.



I had one of those saws and the pump went out on it. Believe me the parts are NLA. I think MTD made the saws for Sears and McCulloch. I tried all three places and they don't have anything. I sold my saw on ebay for parts.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 2, 2013)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I had one of those saws and the pump went out on it. Believe me the parts are NLA. I think MTD made the saws for Sears and McCulloch. I tried all three places and they don't have anything. I sold my saw on ebay for parts.



Hit up a lawn place, I know that those can be had as a replacement for the end of a cable. Never use them, the place I tinker at always just replaces the whole cable. If the end breaks, its not because of the end 99% of the time, its the cable thats messed up.

That sounds like the deal on them I remember also, AP, I think its a Jeng Feng or whoever deal makes them for Modern Tool and Die.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 2, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Hit up a lawn place, I know that those can be had as a replacement for the end of a cable. Never use them, the place I tinker at always just replaces the whole cable. If the end breaks, its not because of the end 99% of the time, its the cable thats messed up.
> 
> That sounds like the deal on them I remember also, AP, I think its a Jeng Feng or whoever deal makes them for Modern Tool and Die.



I don't know about the cable but if the oiler pump fails on them you'd be very lucky to find one..


----------



## Naked Arborist (May 10, 2013)

Does it count if it is still under the bench or on the floor? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Naked Arborist (May 24, 2013)

Nine jugs on the bench. It will be eleven tomorrow. A big pile of old greasy #### parts.


----------



## machinisttx (May 24, 2013)

Hmm....a Homelite 750, an echo CS-330T, and maybe a stihl 026. I want the 750 whole and ready to cut wood again asap.


----------



## Mastermind (May 25, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> Hmm....a Homelite 750, an echo CS-330T, and maybe a stihl 026. I want the 750 whole and ready to cut wood again asap.



I might have that Homelite handle......


----------



## Jon1212 (May 25, 2013)

Naked Arborist said:


> Nine jugs on the bench. It will be eleven tomorrow. *A big pile of old greasy #### parts*.



That kind of reminds me of the "alleged" 084 this one guy in VA sent to this other guy in TN. The guy in TN was so pissed, he made his Son In Law put it together.


----------



## Grqnbech (May 25, 2013)

Im porting a stihl ms390 at the moment.... Damn that saw sucks to take apart...


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 25, 2013)

A Wright 136 and a craftsman (roper) 3.7


----------



## Mastermind (May 25, 2013)

Well let's see......

Just finished a Husqvarna 261/262 and a Dolmar 7910...

There's a Stihl MS260 jug with the squish cut being ported on my bench......

and a MS461 being torn down on Jon's bench.

Life is good in TN. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## c_silva88 (May 25, 2013)

on my work bench i have :
stihl 025 i just finished porting just waiting on crank sea;s
stihl ms361 awaiting teardown for a complete rebuild
stihl 038 magnum that a friend straight gassed
and 3 371s in various stages of being assembled my neighbor gave me cause he is moving


----------



## joe25DA (May 26, 2013)

*4000 poulan*

Here is the one Im keeping, one I sent to eccentric, one is off to modifiedMark. So Ill have this 4000 and 2 Poulan Pro 395s. This saw came in as a runner. When I picked it up I got some history on the saw which is always good. I bought it from the original owner who bought it new in '84. He was looking at 60cc class Jreds, but his dealer who sold jreds and Poulans talked him into a 4000. He said the dealer demonstrated one of the saws by cutting tip first straight into a dead oak tree. 
It does run but I will still take it down, clean and inspect everything, put new fuel lines and kit the carb, I have plenty of fuel line and carb kits and they are cheap insurance IMO. Also saw has 160psi p/c are perfect and the ex. port is carbon free.


----------



## gmax (May 26, 2013)

The engine from this 019T is going into a better case

View attachment 297189


----------



## Mastermind (May 26, 2013)

This thread just keeps on going and going.......


----------



## thomas1 (May 26, 2013)

Is this the 046 aftermarket vs. OEM thread?


----------



## Mastermind (May 26, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Is this the 046 aftermarket vs. OEM thread?



Naw, this is one I started in February....... 

I think you are referring to a thread Brad started with a picture of Brian's hybrid in the first post.........that thread went away.


----------



## Naked Arborist (May 26, 2013)

If I start a "High,-Brid" thread do I have to go away?


----------



## Eccentric (May 26, 2013)

joe25DA said:


> Here is the one Im keeping, one I sent to eccentric, one is off to modifiedMark. So Ill have this 4000 and 2 Poulan Pro 395s. This saw came in as a runner. When I picked it up I got some history on the saw which is always good. I bought it from the original owner who bought it new in '84. He was looking at 60cc class Jreds, but his dealer who sold jreds and Poulans talked him into a 4000. He said the dealer demonstrated one of the saws by cutting tip first straight into a dead oak tree.
> It does run but I will still take it down, clean and inspect everything, put new fuel lines and kit the carb, I have plenty of fuel line and carb kits and they are cheap insurance IMO. Also saw has 160psi p/c are perfect and the ex. port is carbon free.



And here's the 4000 Joe sent me. It spent just long enough on my bench for it to get this NOS PP D007 mount bar swapped on.


----------



## Jon1212 (May 26, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> And here's the 4000 Joe sent me. It spent just long enough on my bench for it to get this NOS PP D007 mount bar swapped on.



Aaron,

I was a little surprised to see outdoor pictures of this saw. Don't you usually use a Chest Freezer, and cardboard for your saw "Glamour Shots"?


----------



## DSS (May 26, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Aaron,
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little surprised to see outdoor pictures of this saw. Don't you usually use a Chest Freezer, and cardboard for your saw "Glamour Shots"?




He has his yoga pants on today. He's feeling "fancy".


----------



## Jon1212 (May 26, 2013)

DSS said:


> He has his yoga pants on today. He's feeling "fancy".



Dang! Lycra is a material miracle then..........LOL!!!


----------



## joe25DA (May 26, 2013)

Evidently those 65 cc poulans were popular around here, ive had as many as 6 at one time


----------



## DSS (May 26, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Dang! Lycra is a material miracle then..........LOL!!!


----------



## Boogieman142 (May 26, 2013)

To stir the pot a little have 3 small huskies, a 36, a 42, and a 235 on the bench, the stihls are under it cause they still work... Now I remember why I buy stihls, so I can fix everyone elses husky! Flame on!


----------



## Jon1212 (May 26, 2013)

joe25DA said:


> Evidently those 65 cc poulans were popular around here, *ive had as many as 6 at one time*



Lucky. That one you traded Aaron looks really nice, though in his big mitts it'll look more like a 2300.............LOL!!!


----------



## Eccentric (May 26, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Aaron,
> 
> I was a little surprised to see outdoor pictures of this saw. Don't you usually use a Chest Freezer, and cardboard for your saw "Glamour Shots"?









Satisfied???


----------



## Jon1212 (May 26, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Satisfied???



Ahhh! All is right in the World again. Thanks, brother.


----------



## Eccentric (May 26, 2013)

A McCulloch Super 250 is on the bench now. Sorting out the ignition and rebuilding the carb. Just got my Homelite 2000 running today. Did the usual fuel system rehab. Replaced the intake gaskets and cleaned out the blue RTV used long ago by a prior owner. There was a chunk of rust (looks to be scale from inside an iron water pipe) sitting within the reed block. Strange. Glad I tore it down to redo the intake gaskets. P/C are just about pristine, and it'd be a shame to ruin them. The saw has the single Dykes ring. Also, the saw had an NOS spur drive drum on it.......but the clutch was bound up. Turns out that the drum is for a saw with a narrower clutch. Swapped on the rim drive drum (dang 6 spline rims) from my 2100 Super. No new pics at the moment.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 1, 2013)

A Green Machine 2810....

Been a good one. Dad bought it new in 89, been used a good bit over the years, and this is the first time it wouldn't start for him.






A little mix down the plug hole got it to hit, so apart came the carb... 

Got the usual, new lines and a new primer bulb to replace the cracked one.

All apart for cleaning and new bulb..






A good cleaning and inspection, all together again...






Next was an exhaust screen cleaning, but..... 






Decided that could use a cleaning, so it came apart, the first time its ever been apart.... 

Ewww....











A popsicle stick, some carb cleaner, and all cleaned up and back together.






Carb was attached, and it started right up. I had to make a little plastic washer for the carb mounting screws though. Guess lost the one that was on there and the choke kept vibrating shut. Got that fixed and it is now ready to return to service...


----------



## lefturnfreek (Jun 1, 2013)

naturelover, what are you using for mix in that weed whacker? The P&C is really black....


----------



## naturelover (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, for most of its life, it was run on Green Machine oil at 40-1. 

Past few years or so, not sure what it has been run on. 

Here's the cylinder...











I have some Stihl Ultra in 1gal mixes that I'll give him, just to see if it would clean it up a little bit. I use the pre-mixed cans in most everything anymore.


----------



## machinisttx (Jun 1, 2013)

I guess the 750 and 026 are going to the back of the line while I hunt/acquire parts for them. Moving to the front will be a Poulan 44 *two man* saw that I just acquired and a Wards WD-60.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jun 1, 2013)

You guys saying that 4000 is a 65cc saw?

Hum, that would be handy for firewood.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jun 1, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Is this the 046 aftermarket vs. OEM thread?



Yes it is, please chime in anytime :msp_unsure: otstir:


----------



## oldpioneer (Jun 1, 2013)

Stihl 025, Stihl 015, Remington Mighty Mite that needs a new bar bolt, and a Pioneer NU-17 I'm working on restoring. I also have an 015 parts saw and I might have collected enough extra parts to put together another; might be my next project after the Pioneer.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Jun 1, 2013)

naturelover said:


> Well, for most of its life, it was run on Green Machine oil at 40-1.
> 
> Past few years or so, not sure what it has been run on.
> 
> I have some Stihl Ultra in 1gal mixes that I'll give him, just to see if it would clean it up a little bit. I use the pre-mixed cans in most everything anymore.



Well mix you were using kept it alive but what a mess. I have no nothing in my collection that has done that to it's self, they are all clean inside. I've run Opti2 and pump premium for almost 2 decades with zero mix related failures.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Jun 1, 2013)

oldpioneer said:


> Stihl 025, Stihl 015, Remington Mighty Mite that needs a new bar bolt, and a Pioneer NU-17 I'm working on restoring. I also have an 015 parts saw and I might have collected enough extra parts to put together another; might be my next project after the Pioneer.



No kidding ya got a NU-17, I figured I was the only one around here cause they're not too common, also got another 620 in the works.


----------



## oldpioneer (Jun 1, 2013)

lefturnfreek said:


> No kidding ya got a NU-17, I figured I was the only one around here cause they're not too common, also got another 620 in the works.



Yeah my father in law found it at an estate auction and gave it to me because I restore all kinds of old stuff so I decided it was time to do a chainsaw. The problem I am currently working out is that even though the saw is all complete and pretty nice the ignition coil is shot so I am trying to find one that will fit.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a parts saw with a coil but need a wrist pin bearing. I'd guess there has to be some one closer than me to you with parts. I'm quit a way up Manitoba Canada.


----------



## oldpioneer (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah I figure there must be a coil out there somewhere though I haven't had any luck yet. I am currently working on a couple ideas for a way to replace the coil with other alternatives as well, eventually I will either find one or get something to work.


----------



## machinisttx (Jun 1, 2013)

oldpioneer said:


> Stihl 025, Stihl 015, Remington Mighty Mite that needs a new bar bolt, and a Pioneer NU-17 I'm working on restoring. I also have an 015 parts saw and I might have collected enough extra parts to put together another; might be my next project after the Pioneer.



I have part of an 015 rear handle sitting in my shop taking up space. Feels like it has good compression, haven't put a gage on it. Let me know if you need/want it, as I don't have anything in it and would like to get it out of the way.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Jun 1, 2013)

Well if you can't find one give me a hollar


----------



## oldpioneer (Jun 1, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> I have part of an 015 rear handle sitting in my shop taking up space. Feels like it has good compression, haven't put a gage on it. Let me know if you need/want it, as I don't have anything in it and would like to get it out of the way.



Yeah I would probably be interested, with another partial saw I could probably put together another nice complete saw. Not sure on the logistics of getting it up here to Northern Michigan. Let me know what you want for it; it would be nice to get my other one running.


----------



## oldpioneer (Jun 1, 2013)

lefturnfreek said:


> Well if you can't find one give me a hollar



Sounds good; I will see what I can come up with but might be sending you a message to see if we can work out a deal. Thanks for the offer, good to know I have a possible lead on one if needed. This thing looks like a beast and I would love to get it running.


----------



## machinisttx (Jun 1, 2013)

oldpioneer said:


> Yeah I would probably be interested, with another partial saw I could probably put together another nice complete saw. Not sure on the logistics of getting it up here to Northern Michigan. Let me know what you want for it; it would be nice to get my other one running.



My wife works for fedex corporate, so I'll box it up and let her use the employee discount to ship it. PM me your address.


----------



## Abflyboy (Jun 2, 2013)

Troy Built string trimmer that needs a bump button and bolt for the head. It's left hand thread and from what I can tell, I need to replace the whole gearbox to put a new head on it since they supposedly don't make this one anymore.

Stihl 026 that sat full of fuel for over 3 years. Is running now, just need to go pick up a new air filter.

Stihl MS250 that was straight gassed just finished it all up. Muriatic acid is WONDERFUL!

Stihl MS180 that I think was run with no air filter. The engine was FULL of dirt. Bar and chain are barely salvageable and the cylinder is scored. Getting this one running will cost more in parts than I can sell it for. I have a hard time understanding how people can do this to their stuff. Even a cheapy POS like a MS180.

Stihl FS35 string trimmer missing a carburetor and I can't find one for it.

Husqy 455 Rancher that keeps throwing chains. Pretty sure it has something to do with the seized up bar adjuster and wasted chain.

And I am outta fuel filters, spark plugs, bulk fuel line, H1R, trimmer line, av gas, CO2 for welder, and money. I'm having a logistics problem at the moment. I hate it when my real job is slow and side money has to go pay bills.

I kinda like this particular side work. Kinda hoping it grows into something lucrative and I can quit my day job.


----------



## machinisttx (Jun 2, 2013)

My side work right now is taxidermy with my father in law. Have a bobcat skull, a deer hide, and I don't remember what else to finish. Someone brought in three bear heads this last week. Guess I'll be scraping the flesh off those, scraping the brains out, etc. in a few weeks.

Check the drive links on the chain of that 455. I had a saw that kept throwing the chain and it turned out that several of the DL's were broken/worn.


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 2, 2013)

What's on me bench 2/15?

Same stuff that's on it now, wait I did pick up a really ugly 143MX and a couple 116si'.

Yup they be cluttering the benches still. Spring always draws attention to other things around here. Hell I may just box 'em up and throw the whole lot of them up in the mezz.

After all I can't get the runners all in the rotation as it is. Never made a buck on a saw yet, Gave a few away and sold one at a loss no doubt. I am one of those who would have a hard time selling a $20 for a sawbuck!


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 2, 2013)

We're back into it full swing.........the benches are full.


----------



## Abflyboy (Jun 2, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> My side work right now is taxidermy with my father in law. Have a bobcat skull, a deer hide, and I don't remember what else to finish. Someone brought in three bear heads this last week. Guess I'll be scraping the flesh off those, scraping the brains out, etc. in a few weeks.
> 
> Check the drive links on the chain of that 455. I had a saw that kept throwing the chain and it turned out that several of the DL's were broken/worn.



I wouldn't mind a little taxidermy work. 

ALL of the drive links are junk on the 455 chain. Cutters are good. I was messin with the chain adjuster and the threads are stripped. I am guessing the bar nuts didn't get enough torque at some point and put a huge load on the tiny threads of the adjuster. The saw runs good. I might have to run this one for a while and see if I like it.

Anybody know where I might pick up a MS180 engine real cheap? My 12 year old son is the one who wanted this project and I don't want to throw in the towel. He learns, he does all the work, he gets the profit from the sale. And I HATE throwing this stuff away.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 2, 2013)

Boogieman142 said:


> To stir the pot a little have 3 small huskies, a 36, a 42, and a 235 on the bench, the stihls are under it cause they still work... Now I remember why I buy stihls, so I can fix everyone elses husky! Flame on!



my huskys & pioneer are under bench, stihl on top...


----------



## Jacob J. (Jun 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We're back into it full swing.........the benches are full.



Goodie. Does that mean I can finally send in my Poulan 2250 for a two-piece head and tuned pipe?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Putting an 8 pin on the 262, getting the Homelite EZ ready for the gtg. Also cutting a tensioner hole in a large mount Stihl bar to fit on the 1050, and some other last minute things for the GTG. Less that a week to go, woo hoo!


----------



## machinisttx (Jun 2, 2013)

Abflyboy said:


> I wouldn't mind a little taxidermy work.
> 
> ALL of the drive links are junk on the 455 chain. Cutters are good. I was messin with the chain adjuster and the threads are stripped. I am guessing the bar nuts didn't get enough torque at some point and put a huge load on the tiny threads of the adjuster. The saw runs good. I might have to run this one for a while and see if I like it.
> 
> Anybody know where I might pick up a MS180 engine real cheap? My 12 year old son is the one who wanted this project and I don't want to throw in the towel. He learns, he does all the work, he gets the profit from the sale. And I HATE throwing this stuff away.



If you'd asked about the 180 a week ago, I probably could have pulled one out of the scrapyard. It's got a mound of junk over it now. Might have been a 170, don't remember now. Someone here had a basketcase 180 listed in a sig line a few days ago.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 2, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Goodie. Does that mean I can finally send in my Poulan 2250 for a two-piece head and tuned pipe?



Who are you and what did you do with JJ?


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Who are you and what did you do with JJ?



Jacob hasn't been the same since he fired this guy:


----------



## thomas1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just trying to clear a little space to get this Remington Super 990 resto going. They sure don't make 'em like this anymore, Remington's may be the best looking saws ever made.



Pics?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Pics?



Are you Semi Tarded?


----------



## thomas1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Are you Semi Tarded?



Is this your way of avoiding pictures?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>


That's a big ole shelf full of wild things.


----------



## DSS (Jun 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Are you Semi Tarded?




I don't know where the Semi part came from. First we've heard of it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Is this your way of avoiding pictures?



You want a pic?

Sure......


----------



## DSS (Jun 2, 2013)

Randy stuck a light bulb up Wendells ass 

Reported.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 2, 2013)

DSS said:


> Randy stuck a light bulb up Wendells ass
> 
> Reported.



Why would you report it.......Wendell enjoyed it.


----------



## machinisttx (Jun 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You want a pic?
> 
> Sure......


----------



## jonsered raket (Jun 2, 2013)

Some old race saws on the bench tonight. Any idea whats going on here? im stumped.View attachment 298361
View attachment 298362


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jun 25, 2013)

Water or nitrogen cooled drum maybe?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 25, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> Some old race saws on the bench tonight. Any idea whats going on here? im stumped.View attachment 298361
> View attachment 298362
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Stroker.....


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Stroker.....



That explains the clearance cuts.............but what about that funky homebrew brass/copper fitting threaded into the crankcase half?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 25, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> That explains the clearance cuts.............but what about that funky homebrew brass/copper fitting threaded into the crankcase half?



Impulse.....


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jun 25, 2013)

Good place to add juice 

That would pack the case.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Impulse.....



####ty spot to put it......


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jun 25, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> ####ty spot to put it......



Thought the same thing. Centered on the case is the place to put it. Pulsed juice on a reed motor. now your in the sweet spot.


----------



## ChainLightning (Jun 25, 2013)

View attachment 301848

That big old hog just got off my bench. Cleaned the carb up good and had to do a little muffler work. Muffler wiggled off and I had to go get a new bolt for it. She is a 1 pull starter now. Other two are about to go on the bench. Husky 240 needs new recoil guts and the SL-9 needs some serious points cleaning.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 19, 2016)

What's on your bench today???


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 19, 2016)

The disinfecting wipes are for when I have to work on a Stihl.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 19, 2016)

Too clean. I'm callin BS. 

@blsnelling


----------



## dolmarkid (Jul 19, 2016)

looks like el moobs is doing an 044 and ms 461


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 19, 2016)

No saws.

Billet aluminum, titanium, and stainless AR-15 pistol in 300 BLK.


The barrel started like this.



And went on a diet.



Then there's the 1945 Case SC I picked up and have been tinkering with.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 19, 2016)

dolmarkid said:


> looks like el moobs is doing an 044 and ms 461



MS461, and an MS661. You got one of them right Mike. 

Brad, that machine work on that barrel is top notch. 

Love the tractor too.


----------

